# Emisora FM 15W valvular, 88-108Mhz



## tecnicdeso (Oct 26, 2007)

He encontrado este sencillo diagrama de un simple transmisor con una válvula EL34.

Es el proximo proyecto, si alguien tiene ideas y consejos para su realización, estaria encantado de intercambiar opiniones, sobre todo porque este diagrama está en un idioma un poco raro. Estaria bien traducirlo y entenderlo.  
Dispongo de un amplificador valvular de audio que voy a transformar para realizar el proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Oct 26, 2007)

¡¡¡¡Vayaaa una emisora a válvulas!  Uno de los proyectos que he querido siempre realizar pero por una cosa y otra siempre lo he dejado de lado.

Espero que te animes a montarlo y que entre todos podamos agregar nuestro pequeño granito de arena.   

Como no tienes el diseño del circuito impreso recuerda la regla de oro de todo circuito de radiofrecuencia:

- Masas por todos lados
- Los terminales de los componentes y las pistas siempre lo más cortos posible (si no, actúan de inductancia y pueden hacer que el circuito no funcione).
- El transformador, si lo encuentras toroidal, mejor.

Cuidadito con las corrientes ehhhh, que no es lo msimo trabajar con váulvulas que con transistores.

ya nos contarás. ¡Suerte!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2007)

Creo que esta es la traduccion al ingles (Un poco mas entendible)


R1 15KW/2W 
R2 1KW/10W 
R3 1KW/10W (for biggest force in the exit you replace with short-circuit). 
C1 50pF trimmer 
C2 30pF trimmer 
C3 22pF/4KV 
C4, c6, c9 10nF/1KV 
C5, c7 1nF/1KV 
C8 100mF+100mF/450V (Double electrolytic) 
C9, c10 10nF 
RFC1, rfc2, rfc3 air Inductors: 15 coils diameter 8mm, from wire 1mm. 
T1 Transformer 220V/6V-1A 
T2 Transformer of configuration with being first 4 or 8W 
T3 Inductor with core ferrite (externally it resembles with small transformadorrmer but has a turn only). 
D1 BY127 rectifier 
Lamp 807 SYLV USA or EL34 or equivalent 
ANTENNA Simple dipole L/2. (L= wave length) 
S1 Main switch of catering. 
S2 Switch of catering of rise (him we close after zestacej' the thread). 
Most elements you can him find in a old back-white television with lamps.
Regulations: 
With the C2 we regulate the frequency.
With the C1 we adapt the resistance of aerial (practically him we regulate so that it is heard our voice in the radio as long as you become cleaner).
Notes: 
The catering better it does not become at straight line from the network 220V but via transformadorrmer 220V/220V of isolation and safety 1A.
When does not exist the R3, the force of expense is bigger, but respectively is increased also the hum 50Hz, because the simplicity of designing.
The control (Audio In) can become from a kasseto'fwno or other powerful source. If it is microphone it will be supposed precedes amplificadorfier so that it acquires a force of order of 8W roughly


----------



## Alfgu (Oct 27, 2007)

Tecnideso, te recomiendo que no desarmes el amplificador valvular que tienes, mas que otra cosa proque cuestan caros de "coj.#-s" (con perdon de la expresion) y el sonido es cristalino, mejor que el mejor amplificador de transistores con un misero porciento de distorsion y tambien por nostalgia.

Por cierto en que pagina lo has encontrado.


----------



## joakiy (Oct 27, 2007)

Alfgu dijo:
			
		

> Tecnideso, te recomiendo que no desarmes el amplificador valvular que tienes, mas que otra cosa proque cuestan caros de "coj.#-s" (con perdon de la expresion) y el sonido es cristalino, mejor que el mejor amplificador de transistores con un misero porciento de distorsion y tambien por nostalgia.
> 
> Por cierto en que pagina lo has encontrado.



Tiene razón Alfgu, es una pena. Y no creo que encontrar esa válvula sea muy difícil


----------



## Alfgu (Oct 27, 2007)

Esa valvula no creo que sea tan dificil, hay una pagina sobre aparatos de valvulas con foro de compra-venta incluido y hay varios proveedores que pueden proporcionarlo y no creo que suba mucho de precio segun si la valvula es de segunda mano de algun que otro aparato de desguace (que no tenga arreglo por ningun lado) y puede ser que tambien se encuentre de 1ª mano (nueva sin usar todavia tal y como vino de fabrica). Gracias a este foro que indico he arreglado 2 radios a valvulas de entre los años 1945 y 1960 y suenan de maravilla.
La page es www.elvalvulas.com


----------



## tecnicdeso (Oct 28, 2007)

joakiy dijo:
			
		

> Alfgu dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Amigos Joakiy y Alfgu, os pongo unas imagenes del amplificador valvular en cuestión. Ya sabeis que yo siempre en cuestion de audio me gusta rizar el rizo.



Hace muchos años que trato con audiofrecuencia, y este aparato, si es verdad que es una joya, un buen aparato, y no vamos a entrar en eficiencias y otros detalles. 






Lo que voy a hacer es desconectar las válvulas en parte, para utilizarlas con el diseño de transmisor. De este modo, me evito tener que adquirir un transformador, fabricar las fuentes de alimentación de alta y 6V con todo lo demás, Utilizando los preamplificador valvulares de que ya dispone el mismo amplificador. Como un viejo conocido técnico me dijo, estas válvulas, a su parecer, no trabajan como debieran a estas frecuencias, pero soy de los que, hasta que no lo veo, no lo creo.






Por cierto, estas válvulas son fácilmente localizables, ya que son un estandar el instrumentación musical, y son bastante económicas.











En fin, les mantendré informaciónrmados. Respecto a los efectos de  la cc. a elevados voltajes, no hay  problema,  ya los probé hace muchos años... y no pienso repetir.... Saludos     [/img]


----------



## joakiy (Oct 28, 2007)

Qué amplificador tan bonitoooo  Esta noche voy a soñar con él jejeje


----------



## Alfgu (Oct 28, 2007)

esta bastante chulo el amplificador, ¿cuanta potencia da?
Ya se porque decias de medio desarmar el amplificador, y la verdad que 2 EL34 te hace para dos transmisores, pero seria una pena verle "destripado". Lo que puedes hacer es sin quitar el transformador conectarle el circuito del transmisor a este y sin desarmar el zocalo (aunque seria lo mas comodo) hacerte unas conexiones o soldar los componentes a las patillas de la valvula, quedaria una pequeña chapucilla pero para experimentarlo viene bien y aprovechar el chasis como masa, y casi al mismo tiempo tendrias amplificador de audio con transmisor Fm.


----------



## Juan Romero (Oct 28, 2007)

Chessssuuu.! que amplificador, es una joya, que bonito; no lo desarmes si no te la veras conmigo chaval.
Si tienes unos esquemas del amplificador pasalo esta buenazo tu amplificador amigo.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Oct 30, 2007)

Al final me vais a convencer. aunque ya dije que solo era realizar unas pequeñas modificaciones para ver como se comporta un transmisor con la valvula.

En vista del insterés suscitado por el amplificador, os voy a contar un poco la historia.

Entró en mi taller hace unos 5 años, este amplificador estaba instalado en un colegio, alimentando 8 Bocinas de 100V/5W cada una. Imagino que estaría alli desde los años 60 o 70.

Cuando llegó a mi taller fue porque no funcionaba. Si os dais cuenta, el transformador de línea de salida, esta cambiado. El original estaba en corto el secundario, imagino que en una tormenta eléctrica una descarga desde los patios del colegio fué a parar directamente al amplificador.

Lo único que encontré fué el transformador amarillo que veis. Tiene 25 W, en la entrada dos devanados creo de 100 Ohm y en la salida las tipicas 4Ohm, 8Ohm, 50V, 75V y 100V.

Las mediciones de potencia que conseguí fueron los 25 W que el transformador puede manejar, mas es distorsión y sobrecarga en las valvulas. Los márgenes de frecuencia van de unos 45Hz a 19Khz. Es ahí donde hacen falta buenos transformadores de salida. Es lo mas importante de estos artilugios, y lo mas caro creo.

Estuve mirando en el mercado para fabricar otro amplificador como este, pero si alguien lo ha intentado, verá que el tema valvular esta muy caro, y si entramos en el valvular high end. ni les cuento.


Dicho esto. ya les digo que no voy a desguazarlo para fabricar un invento que ni tan siquiera sabemos como funciona.

Saludos y gracias por vuestro interés.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 30, 2007)

jajajaja tecnideso. uno se da cuanta del valor de una joya cuando se pierde (o se estripa ehh). te lo salvaron los compañeros.
PD: No puedes comprar ese valvula?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2007)

tecnicdeso : Si en algun momento enloqueses y quieres armarte un amplificador valvular, el transformador de salida se consigue en casas de articulos para musicos, estos siguen usando amplificador de este tipo y les encanta quemarlos.
Tambien venden valvulas.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Oct 31, 2007)

Por si alguien no lo entendió, voy a hacer el transmisor, pero sin desguazar el amplificador.

Anthony lo siento lo vas a ver modificado. Cuando evalue el resultado del transmisor, decidiré sobre el futuro del amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 31, 2007)

Bueno que se hace


----------



## radioamateur (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## tecnicdeso (Nov 19, 2007)

Gracias radioamateur. ¿Pero esta válvula? No la conocia. Investigare un pco.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 19, 2007)

tecnideso que ha pasado con el otro transmisor valvular?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 22, 2007)

Tecnideso y radioamateur por favor y aunque no sea el hilo idóneo, ¿Tenéis circuitos de amplificador de audio a válvulas?. Pese a que se habla de ello en la página de inicio de ésta web, no he conseguido encontrar ningún esquema. En caso afirmativo, se podría iniciar un nuevo hilo con amplificador de éste tipo, que tanto prestigio están adquiriendo.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## radioamateur (Nov 24, 2007)

Si tiene preguntas, puede preguntarme en Inglés o en Italiano. El transmisor es muy simple y utiliza el tubo común EL504. La salida del transmisor es de aproximadamente 25 Watts.

Atentamente

If you have questions,you may ask me in english or italian language.The transmitter is very simple and it uses the common tube el504.The output of the transmitter is about 25 watts.
Best regards


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 24, 2007)

Bien radioamateur, el idioma del foro es el español, pero si lo desea, puede usar un programa de traducción automática o Google para traducir al español sus opiniones y respuestas. Todo lo mejor
Adiós por ahora

Well radioamateur, the forum's languaje is the spanish, but if you like you can use an automatic translator program or Google to translate into spanish your opinions and replies. All the best
Bye for now


----------



## mcrven (Nov 25, 2007)

> If you have questions*,you may ask me in english or italian language*.The transmitter is very simple and it uses the common tube el504.The output of the transmitter is about 25 watts.
> Best regards



Amigos del foro, en especial Dano, es evidente que "radioamateur" no maneja el español. Como bién lo indica en la cita y que yo he destacado, sólo maneja el inglés y el italiano.

Para ampliar un poco la comprensión para todos los del hilo, les coloco una traducción de la cita:



> *"Si tienen preguntas, pueden hacérmelas en idioma inglés o italiano. El transmisor es muy simple y utiliza una válvula común, la EL504. La salida del transmisor es de aproximadamente 25 Watts.*



Para tecnicdeso: Esa válvula es más adecuada que la EL84, lo único que no sé es si, de veras, es muy común cómo radioamateur dice. Por lo demás, tanto uno como el otro son muy simples. Con tu experiencia y la obsevancia de las reglas elementales para la construcción de circuitos de RF, no creo que tengas problemas.
La válvula EL504 tiene la conexión de placa en un contacto ubicado en la parte superior de la ampolla de vidrio. Esa construcción contribuye a reducir las capacidades dispersas y facilita el conexionado de los elementos del tanque de sintonía,

Hay otras válvulas aptas para esas frecuencias y potencias, pero son más costosas y, a pesar de que son comunes en el ambiente de la RF, en posible que sean más difíciles de conseguir. Son las 6146 y 2E26.

Suerte con tu experimento tecnicdeso, y cuéntanos los resultados.


----------



## radioamateur (Nov 25, 2007)

Otro transmisor de FM que usa el tubo común 6146. Fué publicado en una revista Griega.

Another transmitter FM which uses the common tube 6146.It was published on a Greek magazine.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 25, 2007)

Radioamateur ¿ Tienes amplificadores lineales de RF ?

Radioamateur ¿ Do you have lineal RF amplifiers ?


----------



## mcrven (Nov 25, 2007)

Hola Anthony...

Al pelo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/77859/

Saludos.


----------



## radioamateur (Nov 25, 2007)

Un excelente  lineal de FM > 100 vatios
Anthony123 aquí está el amplificador que solicitó. Es muy bueno y de una revista conocida ... Es adecuado para FM, VHF. Debe leer el texto.


Anthony123 here is the amplificadorfier you asked.It's really good from a known magazine...It's is suitable for FM,VHF You must read the text.

Adjunto: Lineal de 60w RF 145MHz


----------



## mcrven (Nov 25, 2007)

Te doy las gracias de parte de cada uno de los participantes de este hilo. El artículo que has posteado es una pieza muy buena y, lo mejor de todo, está en español.

Gracias radioamateur.

I than kyou for every guy in this thread. The article you posted is a very fine piece and, the best thing of all, it's in spanish.

Thank You radioamateur.

Aquí les dejaron una buena tela que cortar muchachos.

mcrven


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 26, 2007)

Muchas gracias, radioamateur, es exactamente de lo que estoy hablando. Excellente información al Foro. Si tiene un transceptor con buena calidad de sonido y potencia, publíquelo para verlo.
Todo lo mejor

Thanks a lot radioamateur, that it's exactly that i'm talking about. Excellent información to the forum. If you have any transceptor with good sound quality and power, post it to see it.
All the best


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 26, 2007)

radioamateur dijo:


> Si tiene preguntas, puede preguntarme en Inglés o en Italiano. El transmisor es muy simple y utiliza el tubo común EL504. La salida del transmisor es de aproximadamente 25 Watts.
> 
> Atentamente
> 
> ...


 
Hola Radioamateur, te pregunté en el otro mensaje sobre AMPLIFICADORES DE AUDIO con tubos. Si tiene algún circuito sobre amplificadores de audio con tubos, puede colocarlo en esta web. Gracias.

Hi Radioamateur, I asked you in the other message about AUDIO AMPLIFIERS with tubes. If you have any circuit about audio amps with tubes you can put it on this web. Thanks.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 26, 2007)

Amigo Juan Carlos y los demás del hilo. Hay un dicho muy viejo que reza: "El que busca encuentra". En este mismo foro, a cada rato, alguien dice "¿Por que no buscan?".

El sólo poner en google: "tube amplificadorfier", mostró una lista inmensa de artículos relacionados con el tema. De entre ellos, te presento un link:

www.drtube.com/audioamp.htm

Espero te sirva: mcrven


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 26, 2007)

Muchas gracias, interesantísimo link. El hecho de dirigirme a radioamateur es que publica circuitos muy sencillos de construir pese a ser a válvulas. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## juanchon (Feb 16, 2008)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, les quiero comentar que arme el transmisor de 30w utilizando una valvula 6dq6 y funciona muy bien, le saque casi 35w


----------



## fchouza (Feb 20, 2008)

Hola juanchon, el transmisor que armaste con una 6DQ6 es el que aparece en este thread con una EL504? Usaste una 6DQ6B? Tuviste que modificar alguno de las componentes? Saludos y gracias


----------



## juanchon (Feb 20, 2008)

Hola, si use una 6dq6b ,es el transmisor en el que el valor de los componentes esta escrito a mano,no modifique nada, solamente cambia el patillage de la valvula, fijate aca http://frank.pocnet.net/sheetsE.html y compara ambas valvulas. Te recomiendo que para comenzar no uses la fuente de 280V, ya que estando desajustado, los chispasos son tremendos, yo comence con una de 110v y logre 6w, luego con los 280v 35w.
Cualquier cosa consultame. Suerte.


----------



## fchouza (Feb 20, 2008)

Hola, gracias por la pronta respuesta! Ya que hiciste la experiencia, quería hacerte unas preguntas:

En primer lugar, este es el esquema no:







Pregunto dos veces porque hay un montón y por ahí hablamos de cosas diferentes.

Ahora pasando al circuito. ¿Me podrías indicar como armaste los inductores? ¿Tenés alguna foto?

Cuando lo probaste, que carga la pusiste?

Por último, no entendí del todo bien a que te referiste cuando dijiste que los chispazos eran tremendos. ¿Donde saltaron chispas?

Bueno, desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## juanchon (Feb 26, 2008)

Hola, disculpa que tarde en responder. me fui unos dias.
Si ese es el esquema, los choques de rf los cofeccione con unas 60 vueltas de halambre de cobre fino sobre una varilla de ferrite, esto no es tan critico, los inductores los hice con halambre de 1mm, uno de 3 espiras (L1) y 9 mm de diametro y el otro de 1 1/2 (L2) espira y 11mm de diametro. Los colocas de forma tal que el primero quede dentro del segundo.
 Los chispasos aparece en los capacitores variables estando desajustados, yo use de radios viejas, son de distinto valor pero le sacas  chapitas del eje para reducirlo y llegar a lo que necesitas.Cuando lo probe fue con un carga fantasma de 50 ohm.
Por ahora te debo la foto, no tengo con que subirla.
Me olvidaba, las resistencias de la fuente las reemplace por una (creo) impedancia del mismo tele que saque la valvula, es como un transformador pero tiene dos cables. Cualquier cosa vemos que pasa.


----------



## fchouza (Feb 26, 2008)

Gracias por la descripción detallada. Estos dias voy a ver si me puedo hacer un tiempo para comenzar a armar el circuito. Lo mas difícil de conseguir van a ser los capacitores variables.

Respecto a la fuente, voy a usar una fuente switching de 150-200W y tensión variable que me armé y nunca utilicé. Bueno, cualquier cosa te pregunto por acá o por MP. 

Saludos gracias nuevamente!


----------



## juanchon (Feb 27, 2008)

Hola, queria saber si alguien me puede dar información de un lineal a valulas para la banda de fm. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 27, 2008)

Hola, estaba leyendo... está bueno esto de las valvulas... el problema es que por aca no las consigo... además, me da un poco de miedo el asunto de la tensión con la que se trabaja... no es que tenga miedo a morirme... pero me gustaría terminar otros proyectos antes de desaparecer terrenalmente jeje

Impresiona la simplicidad de los circuitos.

Estos esquemas como se muestran aca, tienen problemas de ruidos de la fuente, deriva de frecuencia y demás?

No es que vaya a montar algo de esto ahora, pero me interesa el asunto.


----------



## juanchon (Mar 28, 2008)

Hola dj, te comento que la mayoria de los componentes los encontras en un tv bco y negro, incluso la 6dq6b y la fuente completa, con la cual no e tenido problemas de ruido.
Si me ha costado un poco llevarlo a freq. pero una vez ajustado y con un dipolo no se corrio de freq. , inculso con variaciones de tensión y cortes de luz concecutivos. Suerte.


----------



## socram8888 (Mar 31, 2008)

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Gracias radioamateur. ¿Pero esta válvula? No la conocia. Investigare un pco.
> 
> Saludos



Toma, aquí te adjunto una foto de mi EL504. Me la compré hace poco en una tienda de Valencia a 2,71€ solamente. Es un pentodo de haces dirigidos (beam pentode). Tiene diez pines, nueve abajo y el décimo es la parte metálica superior, que es el ánodo. Mide de altura 10 cm. Se utilizaba antiguamente en televisiones.

Lo de la derecha es el zócalo (comprado en el mismo sitio) tipo Magnolia, de cerámica.

A la izquierda hay una moneda de 0,50€, para comparar.

Aquí tienes el Datasheet en formato PDF. ¡OJO! Es el datasheet de la PL504. La única diferencia es la tensión del filamento (PL504: 27,5V - EL504: 6,3V)



			
				fchouza dijo:
			
		

> Hola, gracias por la pronta respuesta! Ya que hiciste la experiencia, quería hacerte unas preguntas:
> 
> En primer lugar, este es el esquema no:
> 
> ...


Es imposible que sea a 30W, porque la potencia máxima de la EL504 es de 25W.

¡¡¡Saludos!


----------



## ivanutn (Abr 28, 2008)

Juan, que tal

Podes subir fotos de tu transmisor. tiene muchas armonicas?

un saludo.


----------



## juanchon (Sep 8, 2008)

Aqui les dejo las fotos del transmisor


----------



## lw2dtn (Sep 9, 2008)

Hola Juan, ya estoy decidido... hoy mismo empiezo a construirlo.
Ovbiamente voy a usar la 6dq6 y recien encontre un viejo tv valvular con un transformador de poder de 375V. Viendo las fotos que subiste me surgio una duda




otra cosa que me estaria faltando es la hubicacion de los terminales de la 6dq6 comparados con los de la valvula que esta en el circuito propuesto
busque los datasheet de ambas pero el pdf de la 6dq6 no logro entenderlo.
el504




6dq6




Gracias por tu atensión y gracias a todos los que colaboran en este foro.
no puedo conseguir el diodo varicap, recien vengo de hacer un recorrido de mas de 150km a la redonda de mi pueblo y pase por 5 casas de venta de componentes... ninguno lo tiene, ¿alguna sugerencia?


----------



## juanchon (Sep 10, 2008)

Este es el esquema con el patillage de la 6dq6, con respecto al diodo e leido que se puede usar un 1n4148, pero yo no se que decirte. suerte cualquier cosa consulta.


----------



## lw2dtn (Sep 10, 2008)

Muchisimas gracias. Ya estoy armando el transmisor y solo me faltan algunas resistencias (las grandes), espero poder ponerlo en marcha recien mañana por la tarde asi que luego de armarlo les subo una foto.
voy a rehacer las dos bobinas ya que en el esquema anterior creo que decia 11 o 12 mm y por lo que veo son un poquito mas grandes, por otro lado no tengo ni idea de que capacidad tienen los variables pero seguramente tendre que ir probando.
Lo del diodo varicap creo recordar haber leido algo en este foro asi que ya mismo empiezo a revisar.
hace un rato termine de enterrar una jabalina de 3 metros para asegurarme una buena puesta a tierra.
Juan, te dejo un gran saludo, parecido al que dejo para todos los integrantes del foro


----------



## lw2dtn (Sep 10, 2008)

perdon... que es el vk 200?
Gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 10, 2008)

lw2dtn dijo:
			
		

> perdon... que es el vk 200?
> Gracias



Es un trocito de ferrite con 6 agujeros.. se usan mucho en aplicaciones de RF


----------



## lw2dtn (Sep 16, 2008)

Hola de nuevo, termine el armado y trabaja en 90.9 (un par de minutos) luego va subiendo hasta 100mhz y media hora despues voy a por los 105 mhz.
ademas no he logrado un audio limpio. 
pongo unas fotos y espero que si alguno de ustedes lo armo pueda comentar sus experiencias para ver donde tengo el problema
Muchas gracias por sus invalorables aportes y un agradecimiento especial a juan


----------



## mcrven (Sep 16, 2008)

lw2dtn dijo:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo, termine el armado y trabaja en 90.9 (un par de minutos) luego va subiendo hasta 100mhz y media hora despues voa por los 105 mhz.
> ademas no he logrado un audio limpio.
> pongo unas fotos y espero que si alguno de ustedes lo armo pueda comentar sus experiencias para ver donde tengo el problema
> Muchas gracias por sus invalorables aportes y un agradecimiento especial a juan



Tu principal problema es la enorme dispersión de los componentes y, también debes recordar que es un oscilador de potencia y que, la estabilidad de la frecuencia tiene que ver mucho, con la calidad de los componentes utilizados, el calor y, la estabilidad de la tensión de alimentación.
Evidentemente, la alimentación no está estabilizada y no va a ser fácil de estabilizar. Y, por otro lado, los componentes críticos del oscilador son 2 capcitores, el de 5,6 pF, entre la grilla y el varicap, que debería ser de mica metalizada y el capacitor de realimentación que dice ser de 10~15 pF @ 3 KV, que también debería ser de mica metalizada (Silered Mica),* Metalizados con plata*. Este último capacitor podría ser de cerámica y con la notación NP0.
Ninguno de los dos tipos es fácil de conseguir, pero tampoco es imposible.

Para que sea estabilizada la tensión de alimentación, tanto la de HV cómo la de filamento, deberías tratar de encontrar un regulador de tensión del tipo de "Transformador Ferroresonante" que regulan la tensión de línea con una precisión del 0,1% y a él le conectas el TX.

APARTE: a ese TX le faltan unos capacitores de descoplo. Colocale uno cerámico, de 0,1 µF @ 500V, entre masa y la unión del galvanómetro, Resistencia de 17W y choque de RF y, un par de ellos, entre masa y cada uno de los terminales del filamento, eso sí, muy, pero muy cera del zocalo del tubo.

En cuanto al audio, tu problema parece tener el mismo origen. Las conexiones de los componentes deben quedar muy, pero muy cerca del zócalo del tubo y, en lo posible, blinda esos poquitos componentes con unos tabiques de metal. Los puedes hacer con restos de latas que soldan muy bien (cuidado con ellos que cortan de maravilla también).

Suerte:


----------



## lw2dtn (Sep 16, 2008)

gracias mcrven
ya estoy acomodando esos detalles y empece a buscar los capacitores que indicas.
espero encontrarlos pronto


----------



## lw2dtn (Sep 19, 2008)

Bueno, despues de hacer muchisimos kilometros, consegui las cosas que necesitaba el capacitor de 5.6pf es de mica plata el otro es uno ceramico con una marca negra, me dijeron que serviria.
puse todos los capacitores 103 en los puntos que me mencionaron y funcionaaaa!
tarda casi 3 minutos en entrar en frecuencia y el audio es excelente
el tema es el siguente: se escucha en todo el dial (se repite mas o menos cada 3 mhz)
como dato puedo decirles que con un mp3 o con un telefono no se sintoniza
se sintoniza perfectamente y unicamente en un stereo digital en 93.1 y ya van 6 horas de funcionamiento y no se corre 
el problema es con un par de radios comunes, se escucha hasta sin antena
hablando de antena, le conecte un dipolo cortado a la frecuencia alimentado con rg213
¿estare necesitando algun filtro pasabanda? 
¿tienen alguna sugerencia?


----------



## mcrven (Sep 20, 2008)

Es posible que requieras de un pasabanda, pero eso deberías verificarlo con un analizador de espectro.
Quizás el Ministerio de Comunicaciones te pueda analizar el TX. Investiga el asunto.

Lo de escuchar el TX cada 3 MHz  en la radio, puede deberse a que están muy juntos ambos y está entrando RF por todas partes.
Ubicate a unos 100 m del TX, con la radio, y pruebas de nuevo. A esa distancia no deberías escuchar ninguna réplica.

Felicidades y disfrútalo:


----------



## lw2dtn (Sep 20, 2008)

Hola mcrven, si llevo esto al ministerio de comunicaciones es posible que me lo decomisen y lo rompan a martillazos delante mio o que directamente me metan en un calabozo
efectivamente, es como mencionaste en tu respuesta, a 100 metros se escucha perfectamente solo la 93.1 (frecuencia en que se situa despues de un par de minutos y queda estable aun despues de 8 horas de funcionamiento)
pero....
los telefonos y los mp3 siguen sin sintonizarlos
levario levemente la frecuencia para tratar de que el pll de estos aparatitos enganche pero no lo he logrado todavia
aun asi.... estoy satizfecho por la labor realizada y por sobre todas las cosas, por haber encontrado aqui, un grupo de gente maravilloso
Gracias por todo


----------



## fchouza (Sep 21, 2008)

Hola, por el momento estoy trabajando sobre un probador de válvulas, pro ni bien lo termine me interesaría encarar este proyecto. Ahora que hay fotos y una segunda persona que lo armó, me gustaría que me digas (lw2dtn) ¿cual fue el alcance que obtuviste? ¿Que antena le pusiste? ¿La armaste vos?


----------



## lw2dtn (Sep 21, 2008)

Hola fchouza
quisiera comentarte que mi pueblo tiene 10 x 10 cuadras
vivo casi en el centro
arme un dipolo que puse en forma vertical arriba del techo (6 metros)
escucho la transmision en todo el pueblo, esta es perfectamente limpia y hoy sature a los que eventualmente escucharon la radio (mis amigos) con ILDIVO, meti toda la coleccion en el winamp y esta a puro autoplay, no se movio la frecuencia para nada (tarda mas o menos 3 minutos en llegar a la frecuencia de trabajo)
estoy verdaderamente sorprendido
seguramente con un pequeño transistor podia haber hecho lo mismo pero el tv valvular terminaba en la basura y de esta manera de di un buen uso
el dipolo lo hice de la siguiente manera:
subi hasta el techo con un cable de 50 ohms (rg213) pero el fino trabaja igual, pele unos 75 cm y separe el conductor central para un lado y la malla para el otro, lo ate a una maderita (extendidas las dos puntas ) y ate la madera a el caño del tanque de agua.
suerte con el tx, funciona muy bien (comparado con el tv que no andaba)
para los que sepan del tema, sigo sin poder sintonizar el telefono celular ni el mp3, con las otras radios no tengo problemas (si el mp3 lo pongo a 1 metro del tx si sintoniza pero se escucha mal)... ¿que puede ser?
gracias


----------



## fchouza (Sep 21, 2008)

Hola gracias por la respuesta. Voy a ver si lo armo, tengo muchas 6DQ6 y no se que hacer con ellas...Me interesaría también perfeccionarlo para poner 2 6DQ6 en P/P y sacar algo más de potencia, aunque para eso tendría que investigar un poco más. ¿Alguien tiene un esquema de algo parecido a un P/P de 6DQ6 para RF? Saludos


----------



## lw2dtn (Sep 21, 2008)

hola, creo que no podrias poner las 2 6dq6 con este circuito, posiblemente si hicieras este mismo oscilador con una lampara mas chica, podria ser una 6bq5, y usarla como oscilador para luego meter varias 6dq6 en paralelo creo que podria funcionar
Recien estaba escuchando por novena vez la repeticion de ildivo desde mi casa y de repente se corto la transmision, fui hasta mi negocio donde tengo el tx y la 6dq6 estaba color frambuesa, le acerque un tubo fluorescente para ver si habia at y nada, puse una radio a 10 metros y sigue en frecuencia pero sin potencia, las tensiones estan bien pero en la pata 5 que antes tenia como -30v ahora se me va de escala el tester 
tengo que revisar


----------



## juanchon (Sep 22, 2008)

Hola, te felicito por el transmisor, como veras el circuito funciona de marabillas, pero te recomiendo que uses un tipo de antena mas apropiado, y con la menor roe posible, yo use el dipolo con ajuste gamma y logre un roe 1:2, por lo que la potencia reflejada es minima y no va a perjudicar en nada a la valvula.


----------



## lw2dtn (Sep 22, 2008)

Hola juanchon le agregue un indicador de ajuste a la salida y estoy usando u dipolo que cortado a la frecuencia da una impedancia de 75 ohms, tudavia no lo ajuste completamente, lo deje 4 cm mas largo porque no se en que frecuencia ponerme pero se ajusta perfectamente con el segundo capacitor variable del circuito pi
sigue la valvula roja, no se que sera pero estoy revisando componente por componente para ver a que se debe. 
te dejo una copia del circuito para que veas el agregado
saludos


----------



## mcrven (Sep 22, 2008)

lw2dtn dijo:
			
		

> hola, creo que no podrias poner las 2 6dq6 con este circuito, posiblemente si hicieras este mismo oscilador con una lampara mas chica, podria ser una 6bq5, y usarla como oscilador para luego meter varias 6dq6 en paralelo creo que podria funcionar
> Recien estaba escuchando por novena vez la repeticion de ildivo desde mi casa y de repente se corto la transmision, fui hasta mi negocio donde tengo el tx y* la 6dq6 estaba color frambuesa*, le acerque un tubo fluorescente para ver si habia at y nada, puse una radio a 10 metros y sigue en frecuencia pero sin potencia, las tensiones estan bien pero en la pata 5 que antes tenia como -30v ahora se me va de escala el tester
> tengo que revisar



Muchas válvulas trabajan con la placa roja (rojo cereza), pero no a esa potencia, sino a potencias de centenares de W.

1.- Puede estar sucediendo que la válvula 6DQ6 no se apta para frecuencias elevadas y tenga muchas pérdidas que se traducen en calor.

*2.- Es más probable que no esté sintonizada adecuadamente. Ese tipo de circuito no es de fácil sintonía.*

3.- La bobina L2, me pareció ver en las fotos, que está ubicada insertada entre las espiras de L1. Esto no es adecuado, ya que, de esta forma te varía la frecuencia al moverla. L2 debería estar fuera de las espiras de L1, coaxial con esta y por el lado frío de la misma. El lado frío es el de alimentación, o sea, donde se conecta el +B, unión de L1 con el choke y el capacitor de 3KV.
L2 debería estar a 0,5 cm o algo más de L1.

4.- Para sintonizar se debe accionar sobre L1, Capacitor de 35 pF y, para cargar la antena se debe accionar sobre el capacitor de 55 pF, nunca sobre L2.

Para indicarte el proceso de sintonía, te sugiero me contactes por messanger.

Mientras, colócale un cooler a la válvula. Ese calor la puede destruir.

Saludos:


----------



## lw2dtn (Sep 27, 2008)

Hola amigos, solo queria decirles que descubri lo que estaba pasando, (valvula color cereza)
simplemente se habia cortado la r de 22k, no se por donde entraba la tension pero tenia 200 voltios
la reemplace y quedo perfecto nuevamente
la reemplace por una de 15k ya que no tenia otra y he notado que tarda 15 minutos en centrarse en la frecuencia de trabajo.
para cambiar la frecuencia puse un capacitor variable en el lugar del de 10-15pf, eso me permite moverme en frecuencia y luego ajustar el variable de antena 
les dejo un saludo


----------



## cinaloa (Oct 27, 2008)

hola, señores del foro, mi motivo de publicar esto son dos, el primero es que me da gusto que tengan foros asi, de inteligentes, de amenos, vaya, tan grandioso,que se siente como estar charlando frente a frente todos, tomando unas bebidas espirituosas, reciban un fuerte saludo y mis felicitaciones, lo siguiente surge por que me consideraba un forista pasivo, nada mas observo, leo, pero hoy me he motivado, y dare mi punto de vista sobre el tema que me interesa bastante, hoy andube buscando el famoso valvula(bulbo, como se le conoce aca en mexico), no, nada desaparecio de este rincon del mundo, y eso me deja con un proyecyo a medias,  alguien me podria proporcionar algun diagrama referente a este tema, que sea estable, que tenga potencia, parecida, y de nuevo decirles aqui tienen a un nuevo amigo. gracias.


----------



## fer45 (Abr 25, 2009)

Estaba con este proyecto, pero sin decidirme por que configuración la etapa pre- (mando foto adjunta) y en google ha salido esto lo 1º al meter SE EL34, aunquee en realidad estas son 6C4C=6B4G, el pre- puede ser común para ambas, incluso el amplificador,
sería una pena usar esas Philips EL34 para emisión que he visto por ahí en un amp con transformador de pinta alemana  (la verdad que no me he parado mucho)
bueno  solo era deciros que tengo unas 10 o 12 6146B, Philips menos un par de ellas de speec militar que ahoramismo  no recuerdo la marca, pero son americanas, en audio poco uso les voy a dar o sea que si alguién está interesado, las vendo a buen precio.

 Saludos y bueno también tengo algún radio handbook interesante, y algún buen transformador para la etapa modulador, aparte de algunas otra válvulas.


----------



## hipatetik (Jun 21, 2009)

Hola, vengo leyendo este tema hace rato y la verdad es que está muy interesante. Estoy pensando realizar este proyecto, sobre todo porque en términos de potencia y costo, esto es mas barato (creo) que un transmisor de similar potencia con transistores de poder de RF (averigué el MRF238 por ejemplo y está como $200 aca en Arg.,y hay de $150, $130 y precios similares,  elec. Liniers). La 6DQ6B en ML la venden a $25 usada y $50 nueva. Los demás componentes se pueden conseguir, pero me urgen una serie de dudas y cosas que nome quedaron claras (me estoy refiriendo al circuito que emplea la 6DQ6B como reemplazo, el de 30W):

1º) El transformador: se puede reemplazar con algo menos pesado? Valdra la pena bobinarlo (tengo un nucleo grande que era de un TV muu viejo)  por ahí vi un circuito de transmisor que emplea los 220V de la linea directos y un transformador para los 6,3V...parece locura pero...es eso viable? En fin, se consigue el transformador, se puede armar, reemplazar? Como hicieron?

2º) Alcance: qué alcance obtuvieorn los que lo hicieron empleando esa válvula? Usaron un dípolo común? otra antena?

3º) Calidad y entrada de audio: Vi que la entrada dice AF. Suongo que debe ingresar audio de alta potencia (un par de watts), pero va algun transformador o algo ahi en la entrada, como debe ser el audio de entrada? o puede ir directamente? Y sobre la calidad, que experiencia tuvieron?

4º) Sobre L1 y L2: al final no me termina de quedar claro. Algunos dicen que va una dentro de otra, otros dicen que van separadas.El diagrama interpreto yo que dice  que van una dentro de otra... Como es la cosa? hablando de bobinas... el VK200...acá en Arg. se consigue, se puede fabricar, reemplazar, es crítico?

BUeno, eso por ahora, espero que alguien que lo hizo responda... saludos.

PD: el esquema es el que es de 30W con EL504 pero que se empleó 6DQ6B, por el usuario juanchon


----------



## estebanratto (Jun 7, 2010)

muchachos, aclaremos el panorama... primero la 6dq6 no anda en 100 mhz, es una valvula que tiene problemas en 10 mts 27 mhz, ahora en audio da 250watt con 2 en push pull 700v en placa tengo un ampli asi que arme pa matar el tiempo y suena como los dioses, es mas al aiwa que esta en casa lo agarre a patadas... pero en rf no, usen una 6146 o 5886 que es la misma pero en 12v con esas consiguen hasta 70w de potencia asi nomas con 750 volt en placa si la valvula se pone roja es por que falta bias de grilla (pata 5) de la 6dq6 la 6146 tiene un monton de conecciones de catodo busquen en el manual rca, yo haria un osciladorcito con una 6j6a y de ahi le pego a la 6146 para tener 60 o 70watt, como osciladora se pone media inestable a esa potencia ojo con tocar con la mano la antena cuando anda por que es un microondas te quema la mano y no te das cuanta!!! y la tension de placa te pega unos patadones que dios mio si la valvula trabaja roja se quema despues de un tiempo, controlen el bias de grilla que debe ser alrrederor de 50 volt para clase c

ah otra, lo que va en la grilla va de un lado del chasis y lo que va en la placa del otro si no regenera mal, la grilla y todas sus conecciones las meten en una cajita que del lado de afuera esta solo la coneccion de placa con las bobinas y el choque para el choque vk200 yo no lo usaria, por que la potencia en la placa con una valvula 6146 lo cocina, agarran un nucleo de una bobina de fi y por el agujerito que tiene le dan unas 10 vueltas de alambre usando todo el diametro como un trafo toroidal y listo


----------



## leonardojavier (Ene 26, 2011)

hola como estas? soy nuevo aca , queria preguntarte si los 2 choques rfc de 60 espiras tiene nucleo de ferrita y si la lampara que esta en la foto es 6dq6 te lo agradeceria desde ya muchas gracias



lw2dtn dijo:


> Hola amigos, solo queria decirles que descubri lo que estaba pasando, (valvula color cereza)
> simplemente se habia cortado la r de 22k, no se por donde entraba la tension pero tenia 200 voltios
> la reemplace y quedo perfecto nuevamente
> la reemplace por una de 15k ya que no tenia otra y he notado que tarda 15 minutos en centrarse en la frecuencia de trabajo.
> ...



hola lw2dtn se que es vieja la publicacion pero yo arme este circuito , mi mi pregunta es,  a vos te anda bien el circuito? y que alcance obtuviste  y si lo armaste con la valvula 6dq6 , eso es todo.  muchas gracias


----------



## damianred (Mar 19, 2011)

Hola amigos. Bueno desde hace un tiempo que estoy interesado en el tema empece a juntar material y componentes para armar el transmisor. Yo cuando tenia 15 años con mi abuelo y un loco de la electrónica hicimos un transmisor con la válvula 6L6. Anduvo bien un tiempo, ya la misma estaba muy deteriorada y era casi imposible que se quedara en una sola frecuencia. Pero el audio era hermoso no se comparaba con ninguna estación de radio de la zona. Como supe que estaba deteriorada la válvula simple. era inmensa lo que podía decirme que era muy vieja y mi abuelo tenia otra 6L6 de marca sylvania que era mas gordita y petiza que la otra. a parte esa rendía mucho mas y se quedaba fija en una sola frecuencia. El punto es este después de mas de 12 años quiero hacer este aparato como para recordar aquellos días de radio. Ya tengo casi todo hasta la 6dq6 nueva en su caja original. 150$ acá en argentina pero bueno arranquemos. Tengo mis dudas sobre el choque RFC según el pano son 2. las preguntas: Son los 2 iguales? Van sobre algún núcleo de ferrita o algo? Son al aire? y que diámetro tiene que tener las espiras? A y las 3 resistencias en paralelo son de 330 ohm? por cuantos wats? Gracias por todo y espero respuestas


----------



## leonardojavier (Abr 3, 2011)

damianred dijo:


> Hola amigos. Bueno desde hace un tiempo que estoy interesado en el tema empece a juntar material y componentes para armar el transmisor. Yo cuando tenia 15 años con mi abuelo y un loco de la electrónica hicimos un transmisor con la válvula 6L6. Anduvo bien un tiempo, ya la misma estaba muy deteriorada y era casi imposible que se quedara en una sola frecuencia. Pero el audio era hermoso no se comparaba con ninguna estación de radio de la zona. Como supe que estaba deteriorada la válvula simple. era inmensa lo que podía decirme que era muy vieja y mi abuelo tenia otra 6L6 de marca sylvania que era mas gordita y petiza que la otra. a parte esa rendía mucho mas y se quedaba fija en una sola frecuencia. El punto es este después de mas de 12 años quiero hacer este aparato como para recordar aquellos días de radio. Ya tengo casi todo hasta la 6dq6 nueva en su caja original. 150$ acá en argentina pero bueno arranquemos. Tengo mis dudas sobre el choque RFC según el pano son 2. las preguntas: Son los 2 iguales? Van sobre algún núcleo de ferrita o algo? Son al aire? y que diámetro tiene que tener las espiras? A y las 3 resistencias en paralelo son de 330 ohm? por cuantos wats? Gracias por todo y espero respuestas



hola como estan? yo la arme a esta emisora, lo que noto es que no tiene potencia ,solo me cubre 8 cuadras de distancia ,despues voy a subir las fotos de mi emisora valvular con la 6dq6 y de su antena, en cuanto a los choques rfc vi en una pagina que el nucleo es una varrila de madera de 6mm de diametro  de esas que se usan para encastrar en trabajos de carpinteria  y 60 vueltas de alambre , las rfc son iguales , con el tema de las 3 resistencias yo le puse una impedancia en lugar de las resistencias


----------



## damianred (May 27, 2011)

Hola amigos ya arme la emisora. pero no logro meterla en la freq de fm. molesto a los tvs y no puedo hacer que entre en freq alguien me puede dar una mano? las bobinas como las hicieron? espiras juntas? separadas?


----------



## elgriego (May 27, 2011)

Hola gente,Ante todo no quiero desanimar a nadie,pero un consejo de alguien mas viejo nunca esta de mas.
Como dice arriba estebanratto,la 6dq6,Fue la valvula por excelencia junto con la pl36 en la etapa de Mat de los tv blanco y negro del siglo pasado ,y tambien ha sido y es utilizada en transmision,pero la misma no es una valvula apta para vhf,se puede usar tranquilamente en equipos hata 10 mhz y quizas un poquito mas.
Por lo que cuentan,son varios los que no logran un buen alcance,esto se debe ,me animaria a decir,casi seguro a que, lo que estan irradiando es un armonico ,vamos a suponer que con viento a favor logren hacer que la valvula oscile en 25mHZ ,Bien entonces obtendriamos como tercer armonico,100Mhz y estariamos dentro de la banda asignada de radiodifusion en Fm,pero el rendimiento se veria muy disminuido.  Si realmente quieren hacer un tx o un lineal en vhf ,busquen una valvula adecuada y obtendran muy buenos resultados por ej la 6883 o la 6146 y otras que en este momento no recuerdo.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## damianred (May 27, 2011)

bueno ahí la metí en freq pero tengo que darle mucho audio tiene una modulación baja con buenos grabes y medios pero sin casi agudos


----------



## damianred (May 27, 2011)

Acá hay unas fotos de mi transmisor valvular. utilice condensadores variables del tipo phillips son redondos de aluminio que tienen chapas consentricas. los cuales son de 30pF asi que en un lugar tuve que usar 2 en paralelo para operar desde los 35pF que requiere el circuito. aun no hice la prueba con el frecuencimetro porque no tengo así que no se cual sea la fundamental. se que el equipo digital que esta a 20 metros para en el 90.0 de ida y vuelta. Demora un rato en establecerse la frecuencia pero después de ahí queda estable estoy usando el sistema con 240 volts que es lo que me tira el trafo. tiene otra conexión mas pero me tira cerca de 580 volt y la válvula tira destellos de luz violeta cuando lo conecto a parte de que largue humo por el barniz de las bobinas inductoras.
Después lo que noto es que hay que mandarle mucho audio para que se escuche. cercanos a los 8 o 10 watt. no se si es normal. pero yo recuerdo de haber armado hace mucho tiempo atrás un tx con la válvula 6l6 y no tenia que darle tanto audio. sera porque en vez de poner el diodo varicap puse uno común. también puse un diodo que vino en el detector de vídeo de FI del tv blanco y negro de donde saque las válvulas y tengo mejor audio, mas respuestas de agudos y medios pero bueno ya me canse de soldar y desoldar.





















LOS CONDENSADORES Y LAS BOBINAS




ACA SE VEN LOS COMPONENTES QUE USE




  Se aceptan comentarios y criticas!!! así como también mejoras de modulación
esa válvula que se ve es nueva!

Recontra post data. me queme muchas veces con la rf que irradia cuando ajustaba los variables y ni hablar si toco la punta de la antena tengo una antena paraguita al lado de la cama. para reducir quemaduras y riesgo de cancer la tire afuera del patio 


El trafo calienta mucho. Creo que es normal


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 27, 2011)

y el alcance?


----------



## damianred (May 29, 2011)

Por ahora no se el alcance porque no arme la antena arriba del techo. tampoco se si es un armónico el que tengo o es la fundamental. solucione el tema del audio. a la entrada le conecte un trafo de salida de audio. mejoro mucho los medios y agudos. los grabes siempre están!!! con la placa de sonido y un soft la hago salir estéreo y a su vez con rds

cuando tenga la antena en condiciones veo de probar bien el alcance


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 29, 2011)

Que bien, seguramente era un tema de acople del audio con el transmisor


----------



## negrex43 (Jul 4, 2011)

juanchon dijo:


> Aqui les dejo las fotos del transmisor



Hola Juanchon, se que este post es muy viejo pero estoy armando el transmisor con la 6DQ6 y quisiera saber si estas dispuesto a darme una mano.
Luis.


----------



## TELERADIO (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola 
amigos mi nombre es oscar caicedo mi correo oscarivancaicedo@yahoo.com
si algun amigo busca repuestos  para transmisores AM o FM a valvulas tengo mucho material 
que yo ya no uso por el cambio a estado solido
tubos condensadores, chokes, de rf , vaces, resistencias para vaja potencia y alta potencia 
diagramas, con gusto puedo ayudar a dicipar cualquier duda tengo mas de 30 años trabajando en radio difucion. 
me gustaria ayudar a todos los amigos que les guste este apacionante profecion
gracias


----------



## elgriego (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola colega TELERADIO ,Bien venido al foro,veo que compartimos la misma pasion por la transmision y lo referente a Brodcast,gracias por el ofrecimiento ,te envio muchos saludos.

Atte El Griego 

Argentina


----------



## Imzas (Jul 15, 2011)

Me parece muy lindo este circuito pero le tengo un poco de miedito a las altas CC, tuve una mala experiencia cuando nila y casi me sacan de mi cuerpo fisico.


----------



## tecnidany (Nov 19, 2011)

hola a todo el foro soy nuevo por aca y les comento que estoy armando el transmisor con la 6dq6 a mi me interesa cubrir 1 kilometro aproximadamente y quiero saber si me sirve para este proposito desde ya gracias


----------



## crimson (Nov 19, 2011)

Hola tecnidany, bienvenido al foro. Fijate acá mismo, en el post 45, de lw2dtn, las experiencias con 6DQ6. Saludos C


----------



## aure (Dic 25, 2011)

Hola Amigos.

respondiendo a varios amigos del foro sobre cuanto alcanza este emisor, yo hice esta emisora con la pl504 que es lo mismo que la el504 (varia la alimentacion del filamento)y con un cosumo de 160 mA y 205 voltios medido en la rama positiva, en el miliamperimetro, obtuve un alcance de 30 Kilometros con un dipolo de media onda vertical y emitiendo desde un monte de 200 mts de alto y emitiendo desde el patio de mi casa llegaba a todos las 2º plantas de las casas de mi pueblo de 12000 habitantes.

Y la calidad del audio es bastante buena, sin apenas zumbido de fondo.

para mi es una maravilla de emisora.

Saludos a todos y Feliz Navidad.

Aure


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 26, 2011)

aure dijo:


> Hola Amigos.
> 
> respondiendo a varios amigos del foro sobre cuanto alcanza este emisor, yo hice esta emisora con la pl504 que es lo mismo que la el504 (varia la alimentacion del filamento)y con un cosumo de 160 mA y 205 voltios medido en la rama positiva, en el miliamperimetro, obtuve un alcance de 30 Kilometros con un dipolo de media onda vertical y emitiendo desde un monte de 200 mts de alto y emitiendo desde el patio de mi casa llegaba a todos las 2º plantas de las casas de mi pueblo de 12000 habitantes.
> 
> ...



Hola aure.

Una pregunta, ¿A que esquema te refieres? Al mismo que pusiste en otro post tuyo (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tres-emisoras-realizadas-comprobadas-2wat-30-watios-33736) o es otro esquema.

Otra pregunta, ¿Como ajustas la frecuencia de emisión?

Saludos y gracias por anticipado.


----------



## aure (Dic 26, 2011)

Hola andrexx, 

si me refiero a la que publique en mi otro post, pero si obserbas es el mismo esquema que el de la 6dq6, el de la 6146, o el esquema con la el34 del principio de este post, que por cierto yo no logre que funcionara con la EL34 y eso que probe bastantes modificaciones(no he probado tampoco conla 6dq6 nicon 6146)

lo que os quiero decir esque si haceis cualquiera de estas emisoras, cuando funcionan bien llegan 30 kilometros en campo libre.

el ajuste de la sintonia, primero le pongo la antena dipolo y voy girando el condensador variable del circuito oscilador y obserbando el milamperimetro para que no se pase de consumo o bien que se quede sin casi consumo, pues cualquiera de estas dos cosas quiere decir que no oscila bien, luego cojo me salgo a la calle y pruevo si solo se queda una onda principal y si se sigue oyendo cuando me voy alejando.

mi esperiencia es con la PL504 el ajuste es un poco trabajoso por la cantidad de veces que hay que salir a la calle y por que algunos puntos del dial la emisora no se deja meter en frecuencia y se desceba la oscilacion y se pone a emitir frecuencias espureas de muchas frecuencias.

Saludos cordiales

aure


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 13, 2012)

aure dijo:


> Hola andrexx,
> 
> si me refiero a la que publique en mi otro post, pero si obserbas es el mismo esquema que el de la 6dq6, el de la 6146, o el esquema con la el34 del principio de este post, que por cierto yo no logre que funcionara con la EL34 y eso que probe bastantes modificaciones(no he probado tampoco conla 6dq6 nicon 6146)
> 
> ...



Hola aure.

Estoy interesado en este proyecto. Ya estoy buscado componentes y tengo en mi poder la válvula PL504, me gustaríc comentarte algunas cuestiones:








1 - ¿El pin que he señalado con la flecha se correponde con el 1 o 2?

2 - Otra pregunta, antes de buscar el transformador para los 280 VCC voy a hacer pruebas con otras tensiones mucho menores como 24 V ¿Podría oscilar el circuito aunque lo hiciera con mucha menos potencia?

Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Ene 13, 2012)

Hola Andrxx, la reja de control va a los pines 1 y 2, cualquiera que conectes estará bien. Me parece que con menos de 180V no vaa arrancar a oscilar, es una lámpara de potencia, lleva como 400 en placa en un régimen de trabajo normal. Saludos C


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 14, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Andrxx, la reja de control va a los pines 1 y 2, cualquiera que conectes estará bien. Me parece que con menos de 180V no vaa arrancar a oscilar, es una lámpara de potencia, lleva como 400 en placa en un régimen de trabajo normal. Saludos C



Gracias, de todas maneras era solo por curiosidad, me había fijado en esa misma imagen sacada de la Web.

Saludos.


----------



## marcelocg (Feb 20, 2012)

hola gente una consulta respecto al esquema con la PL504 ¿de cuanto es el capacitor que esta derivado a maza en la bobina de antena?
desde ya gracias


----------



## crimson (Feb 20, 2012)

Parece 100pF a 1000V, pero ahí en L2 no debe ser crítico. Saludos C


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 20, 2012)

marcelocg dijo:


> hola gente una consulta respecto al esquema con la PL504 ¿de cuanto es el capacitor que esta derivado a maza en la bobina de antena?
> desde ya gracias



No, pone 1Kpf, osease 1000 pF o 1 nF ¿Me equivoco?

Otra cosa, ya tengo la PL504, me falta transformador, zocalo noval, condensador de 15 pF 3KV que lo estoy localizando, el condensador variable de AT y ponerlo en marcha.


----------



## aure (Mar 4, 2012)

Hola andrexx.

adjunto el esquema que tu has visto en mi otro post, aqui le actualizado agunas cosas por si no estaban claras.

experimente bajando la resistencia de 2K a 1,3 k ohm, que esta en los condensadores electroliticos de la alimentacion, y he logrado un mayor alcance y unos 16 wat estimados (antes 11wat),estas potencias no son las que pongo en el post, pues un compañero del foro me corrigio y me dijo que no daba 30 sino aproximadamente la mitad por la configuracion del oscilador, pero de todas maneras con 11 watios es bueno el alcance y ahora con 16 se nota que llega mas y mas claro...va muy bien

las tensiones de 185 voltios ó la de 205volt medidos con la emisora funcionando bien. se logran solo cambiando la resistencias anteriores entre si y por lo tanto la potencia de salida,,, la tension de entrada es de 220 volt ac y si se quiere usar un trafo no sera facil encontrarlo o quizas sea caro, se puede utilizar dos trafos de 220 a 12 volt(100wat minimo) y desde este atacar a otro igual pero en sentido 12 a 220, de esta forma se tendra la emisora aislada de la red, estos trafos se pueden obtener de SAIS estropeados....pero vamos se puede emplear la red de 220v directamente pero hay que tener cuidado pues estara conectada a la red directamente y tendra potencial respecto a tierra, yo la tengo sin trafo!!!.

Saludos cordiales amigos


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 5, 2012)

aure dijo:


> Hola andrexx.
> 
> adjunto el esquema que tu has visto en mi otro post, aqui le actualizado agunas cosas por si no estaban claras.
> 
> ...



Hola Aure.

Antes de todo, gracias por pasarte por aqui e informarnos.

¿Los transformadores tienen que ser de 100 WAT? Fíjate, yo tenía pensado usar transformadores de red, de los comunes pero usando la misma configuración que me has dado. De 230 a 12 y de 12 a 230 V, también, conozco una persona que fué técnico de TV en la época de las b/n y puede que consiga zocalos y transformadores de los de las TV en b/n.

Otra pregunta ¿Cómo has construido el condensador variable?

Y por ultimo unas breves preguntas, espero no ser pesado: ¿Hay zumbidos de fondo? ¿Cómo es el sonido? ¿Mete interferencias en la TDT? 

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## aure (Mar 5, 2012)

Hola andrexx

bueno de 30watios tambien valdrian llendo justos, pues el consumo si que es de 32 watios exactamente cuando tenemos 16 en antena (eso me explico un compañero del foro)yo los usaria de 50 vatios minimo.

el condensador esta contruido conforme ves en la foto, osea con dos trozos de placa de circuito impreso a modo de chasis dos varillas roscada de 5 para unirlas en medio dos placas de cobre o chapa fina tipo de bote de tomate y una tercera varilla que hace de eje con una chapa amarrada a esa varilla y esta varilla con un trozo de algo aislante largo sera el mando del condensador, en la varilla que hace de eje del condensador, pero por el lado contrario a el mando del condensador, sueldale un cable y este sera un polo del condensador, el otro polo saldra de las otra placas que estan cogidas a las otras dos varillas....las placas fijas hazlas de 30 x 50mm mas o menos y la chapa movil de dimensione parecidas pero en forma de acha creciente.. hazla de forma que se introducca una seccion de chapa pequeña y luego vaya aumentando su seccion al girarlo, su forma seria como de un acha escentrico.

el sonido es bueno pero no es hifi y su zumbido es muy leve alimentada con red, con inverter de esos para llevar cosas de 220 voltios al campo a mi me da un poco mas de zumbido, sera por la onda cuadrada que generan estos inverter baratos.

en cuanto a las interferencias yo en casa no he tenido problemas...pero cada emisora es un mundo..si te saliera exacta a la mia y estuviera puesta a punto igual y con una antena igual te diria que va bien.

tu fijate bien en mis fotos de mi post hay te sacara de dudas en algunas cosas.

Saludos cordiales.

Aure


----------



## marcelocg (Mar 18, 2012)

Estimado Aure me podrias decir mas o menos a que distancia entre si deberian quedar las placas fijas o sea cual es el espacio donde debe ir la placa mobil tipo hacha?
Desde ya muy agradecido por tu respuesta


----------



## estebanratto (Abr 1, 2012)

algo de aporte.... el oscilador parece ser un clase c de potencia( tipico en emisores de barco de esa epoca) los hacian hasta de 100watt con 813...(valvula 813)
esa resistencia una vez ajustado el oscilador ( la que va en la alimentación) la pueden sacar directamente
en los clase c la polarización de grilla aparece cuando empieza a oscilar, una prueba facil es con un diodo de esos detectores 1n60 o similar con una resistencia en serie medir la tension de grilla de control, leer los datos del tubo y si esta mas o menos en -50 volt ( clase b con 500 volt en placa) saquenla de una y ahi va a tirar watt en serio( generalmete el proceso de sintonisacion en valvulares se hace con la tension de placa reducida, una vez que todo esta en orden se le cambia la palanquita a hi y aparece la potencia en serio, en realidad se alimenta primero el filamento se espera que caldee despues se da tension de placa y pantalla una vez que se comprueba que el bias esta ok y al ultimo se pone en hi, que es aplicar toda la alimentacion a la placa de la valvula y el rendimiento teorico de un clase c es del 70% mas o menos o sea que es la potencia de entrada - la disipacion de placa = potencia salida
muchachos ojo con la roe, que puede hacer desastre!!!!
saludos cordiales



alguno probo meter la bobina osciladora a maza, conectando el catodo del tubo en una derivacion del 33% y el cond de sintonia en el otro exremo, dejando todo en la placa tal cual como esta y quitando el condensador de realimentacion? podria pasar que sintonicemos el oscilador en 44 mhz la placa en 88 mhz (asi es un doblador de frecuencia ) tendriamos mas estable la frecuencia y mayor potencia  total es un tubo de potencia de haces y la pantalla hace milagros, algunos emisores de baja potencia hasta 50 watt andaban asi....


----------



## aure (Abr 2, 2012)

Hola Marcelocg.

la distancia no es critica, pero yo tengo unos 6 ó 7 milimetros entre las fijas, y entre esa distancia entrara la de forma de acha creciente.

Saludos de Aure



Se me olvidaba...Gracias estebanrato por tu aporte es interesante, anda mojate un poquito y pon esquemas de estas emisoras o sobre esta para aumentarle el power sin peligro de romperla.

Saludos.

Aure


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola a todos.

Estoy construyendo el emisor valvular, estoy en la tarea, a ver que sale DDD

Vamos, que no me he olvidado del proyecto, conseguí un chasis de TV valvular que tiene zocalos, otra PL504, etc, etc, etc

Un saludo!


----------



## marcelocg (Abr 5, 2012)

Gracias por el dato Aure, esteban estamos esperando algun aporte en esquemas para mas power me adiero al pedido de Aure, gracias a todos por la atencion.-


----------



## rchamorro (Abr 14, 2012)

Hola muy buenas, queria preguntaros que emisora me recomendais montar para un principiante en esto de las valvulas. He visto varios esquemas de los cuales creo que puedo conseguir los componentes. Yo estoy dudando entre hacer la emisora con la valvula EL34, el que a puesto aure o este otro http://transmisoresvalvulares.blogspot.com.es/2010_04_01_archive.html aunque se que no es de fm. He visto estos pero acepto sugerencias. Llevo dos dias buscando por internet esquemas y luego comprobando que pueda consegir la valvula.

Un saludo y muchas gracias ante todo.


----------



## estebanratto (Abr 15, 2012)

ese de las 50+50 vueltas de bobina que va de la pantalla a la placa y modula por grilla de control tira que da miedo, cualquier valvula de potencia anda, cuanto mas grande la valvula mas potencia en am ojo con la salida de antena que quema la mano como un microondas...


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 16, 2012)

Bueno familia!!!

Traigo novedades y fotos, ya tengo la PL504 montada, los transformadores para conseguir la tensión de filamento pero tengo un problema y es que no hay manera de conseguir los 27 V por lo que estoy aplicando 24V siguiendo el esquema de aure. De todas maneras, la valvula se calienta al cabo de un rato y bastante hasta el punto de que como la toque me quemo!!! 

Por ahora, una foto del gabinete.







Me está costando trabajo encontrar los condensadores de 15 pF / 3 KV así como los de 10 pF / 100 V (puestos en serie para conseguir los 5 pF necesarios) ya que los cerámicos que se encuentran soportan como mucho 50 V.

Aparte de eso, sólo me queda construir los choques de RF, el condensador variable de AT y la bobina de sintonía. Puede que tenga que construir luego un filtro Π pasa bajos en caso de molestar a las TVs de los vecinos aunque eso será tras las pruebas si es que esto funciona (espero que si).

Otra cosa ¿No pasará nada por conectar los 230 V ~AC directamente al puente rectificador no? Aure lo ha hecho y le ha ido bien. Encontar un trafo adecuado me ha sido imposible.


----------



## rchamorro (Abr 16, 2012)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta estebanratto si por lo que me dices ese esquema esta bien creo que empezare a recopilar los componentes. De momento lo montare como aparece en el esquema pero si me gustaria saber por que otras valvula se puede cambiar para incremetar la potencia. Y si me podeis decir que potencia da con la valvula que aparece en el esquema mas o menos. A y gracias por el aviso de las microondas que en estos circuitos vas con cuidado de la alta tension pero eso hace que a veces se te olviden otros detalles jejeje.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 16, 2012)

Andrxx dijo:


> Bueno familia!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Otra cosa ¿No pasará nada por conectar los 230 V ~AC directamente al puente rectificador no? Aure lo ha hecho y le ha ido bien. Encontar un trafo adecuado me ha sido imposible.



Hola Andrxx,Si pensas conectar el puente rectificador,a la red,sin usar trafo,Cuidado con tocar la masa del circuito,o cualquier parte del circuito,y en caso de querer conectarlo al ordenador,usa un trafo aislador en la entrada de audio,de lo contrario,vas a tener el voltage de la red ,en el gabinete del cpu,en resumen vas atener un circuito chassis vivo,lo cual entraña bastante peligro.

Saludos y exitos con el Tx.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 17, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Andrxx,Si pensas conectar el puente rectificador,a la red,sin usar trafo,Cuidado con tocar la masa del circuito,o cualquier parte del circuito,y en caso de querer conectarlo al ordenador,usa un trafo aislador en la entrada de audio,de lo contrario,vas a tener el voltage de la red ,en el gabinete del cpu,en resumen vas atener un circuito chassis vivo,lo cual entraña bastante peligro.
> 
> Saludos y exitos con el Tx.



Si, todo eso lo tengo en cuenta, tengo pensado usar un trafo 230 ~ 9 V atacando a la entrada de audio a las 230 V y los 9 V conectados a la entrada de audio del mezclador tal y como se detalla en el esquema del compañero Aure. De todas maneras, haré pruebas y mediré antes de conectar cualquier fuente de sonido para evitarme sustos. Además, no voy a unir la masa del circuito valvular al chasis a fin de evitar "calambrazos" 

Saludos.


----------



## estebanratto (Abr 17, 2012)

con respecto a la emisora de am:
el problema es que esta tiene que trabajar en clase a por que modula por grilla y realimenta el oscilador por la g2, en tonces la potencia seria para una 6aq5 o 6v6 o 6em5 5 watt, para 6l6 el34 y similares unos 12 watt para una 6dq6b unos 15 mas o menos la cosa cambia si la llevamos a clase c y modulamos en otra etapa, la 6dq6b estaria en unos 30 o 40 watt la 6l6 en 25 maso y las 6v6 en unos 10 o 12 a ojo de buen cubero.... ojo la 6dq6 con el voltaje de la g2, que no puede pasar de 200 volt
con la valvula del articulo de mas arriba no tira nada, por que es un pentodo chiquito de esos de fi de tele b/n por ahi 2 o 3 watt


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 18, 2012)

estebanratto dijo:


> con la valvula del articulo de mas arriba no tira nada, por que es un pentodo chiquito de esos de fi de tele b/n por ahi 2 o 3 watt



¿A que valvula te refieres? ¿A la PL504?


----------



## estebanratto (Abr 18, 2012)

no la pl504 es una valvula de haces de salida horizontal que venia en los teles con los filamentos en serie que la invento phillips y es de las mas modernitas, equipaba los tv hibridos blanco y negro, por eso los 27 volt de filamento,como en el tele se conectaban todos en serie usaban esas tensiones para achicar la resistencia en serie con la linea..esa anda bien bien, yo digo que la que no tira nada es la de am que en la pagina de mas arriba es una 6bz6 o parecida



a nadie se le ocurrio poner la pl504 en serie con una resistencia conectada directamente al enchufe... como hacia philips en sus teles.....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 18, 2012)

A qué transmisor de AM te referís?
El que está publicado en el principio de este hilo es FM. Y en el circuito original la realimentación para que oscile se hace en la grilla 1. Y la modulación lo que hace es variar la tensión el varicap y por ende la frecuencia.


----------



## estebanratto (Abr 18, 2012)

http://www.tubebooks.org/tubedata/RCA_REF_BOOK_1956.pdf bajen esto urgente si quieren experimentar con transmisores valvulares!!!!!!!
me refiero a el que publicaron en el link de arriba, es el mismo principio trabaja en clase a por que la am se modula por g1 y el otro el de fm tiene que trabajar en clase a también por que si no los -55 volt que se necesitan para polarizar en clase c la valvula te destruyen el varicap



fijense que la 6146 muuuuuuuuuuuy parecida a la pl504 que figura en el manual rca de valvulas de transmision que publique que esta valvula como osciladora clase c tiene una potencia de salida de 70 watt..
(ningun varicap soporta la tension de bias de grilla tan elevada )
ahora razonando un poquito, el 1n4007 soporta 1000 volt en directa... como varicap tiene que andar ( por ahi dos en contrafase) pero se puede llegar a operar un tubo de estos como oscilador tirando 70 watt modulado con este diodito, hay que experimentar mis amigos

pd: sory en inversaaaa...(el diodo)



http://www.tubebooks.org/tubedata/rc26.pdf



http://www.antiqueradios.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=1163290
aca todos los manuales


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 10, 2012)

Un video griego que encontre en YouTube el cual demuestra que el circuito con PL504/EL504 funciona sin problemas a 15W.


----------



## elgriego (May 10, 2012)

Realmente increible!!! ,pero estan las imagenes para demostrarlo !Un transmisor en vhf ,con una valvula de salida horizontal  Un Bravo y un fuerte Opa!! para el colega AYTOTALANTOTO,y como si esto fuera poco amenizado con un Rembetiko!!!..

Gracias david por compartirlo 

Pd Quiero ese analizador de espectro 

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## Andrxx (May 14, 2012)

A mi me falta solo que me traigan los condensadores de 15 pF / 3000 V y 2x10pF / 100 V desde Valencia, construir el variable siguiendo las instrucciones de *aure* y a ver que sale, prometo fotos y videos!!!

Otra cosa... ¿El hecho de que ponga la valvula en posición horizontal en vez de en vertical no será problema no?


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 2, 2012)

Bueno, pues os cuento.

Ya terminé de realizar el montaje pero tengo varios problemas, el primero es que el puente de diodos conectado directamente a 230 V hace que salten los fusibles del circuito.  Por ahora estoy investigando la causa. Sin embargo, añadiendo 12 V de alterna al mismo puente rectificador cumple su cometido perfectamente.

Segundo, he alimentado la valvula a 27 V de continua y es capaz de oscilar en 106.5 Mhz, el circuito funciona muy bien y es bastante estable aunque, pasan cosas que se hacían de esperar. Primero con el audio, cada vez que toco la mesa de mezclas o me acerco al emisor la frecuencia se desplaza. ¿Hay manera de solucionar esto?

He probado a usar un trafo de 230 ~ 12 V en la entrada de audio como sugería aure y el sonido baja mucho de calidad y el emisor se hace más inestable aún. Además, sigue pasando el problema de que cada vez que acerco la mano o toco algún botón de la mesa de mezclas que uso para añadir audio al emisor se "descentra" la frecuencia de emisión.

¿Hay solución para esto?


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 3, 2012)

Me auto-respondo, he cambiado el choque de RF a la entrada de alimentación y va de perlas D


----------



## ugt (Jun 20, 2012)

buen proyecto!! me incha la vena esto de los  tubos tengo material lo are, para ver como anda gracias por el gran entusiasmo de la gente de este fenomenal foro...


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 20, 2012)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Un video griego que encontre en YouTube el cual demuestra que el circuito con PL504/EL504 funciona sin problemas a 15W.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC8XU_8krYE&feature=related



Hola... difiero en tu apreciación... presta atención que la potencia que da la fundamental y todas las armónicas sumadas, etc es de solo 6W debido a que el tapón que esta utilizando el Bird 43 es de 10W a fondo de escala de 100Mhz a 250Mhz que coincide con 15W si el tapon fuera de 25W pero no lo es.

Ric.


----------



## ugt (Jun 20, 2012)

exacto solo son 6 w  buen detalle


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 21, 2012)

No me habia fijado de ese detalle, gracias por tomarlo en cuenta! :S


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 2, 2012)

Bueno, lo prometido es deuda, ya terminé el emisor valvular y ¡funciona!






Está todo montado de forma más o menos provisional, he usado dos trafos en configuracion 230 > 12 = 12 < 230 y los resultados son optimos, he construido un condensador variable de AT con chapas de meccano y he probado con un cablecito de 45 cm a modo de antena, asi, se escucha en tres calles, teniendo en la rama positiva 175 V, la calidad de sonido es buena aunque hay que darle bastante nivel de modulación. El emisor trabajando a estas tensiones tiene una pega y es que cuando esta frio empieza en 95,3 y en segundos sube hasta 96,2 y ahi se queda más o menos estable... aunque yo creo que eso es problema de antena.

De todas maneras, me quedan bastantes ajustes por hacer, esta tarde conectare una buena antena y os dire resultados.

Un saludo.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 2, 2012)

Bueno, os relato como han ido las pruebas que he hecho esta tarde. He fabricado con condensador variable de Alta Tensión con piezas de meccano que oscila entre 91.6 y 96.0 Mhz. La pega es que en este intervalo el sonido es muy distorsionado y emite mucho ruido en toda la banda de FM.

Cuando lo pones en 94 Mhz, al pasar el rato la modulación se hace muy pobre y de golpe la emisión se interrupmpe saltándose el emisor a la frecuencia 105,8 (decir que en 94 Mhz el alcance es de sólo una manzana) donde ya si se escucha MUY MUY bien (muy buena calidad de sonido), en esta frecuencia, el alcance es de 300 Mts más o menos con un hilo vertical puesto en el tejado, permanece muy muy estable. Con esta configuración, en la rama positiva hay 200 V, decir que cuando emitia yo en el otro intervalo, siempre la tensión bajaba mucho más.

He hecho las bobinas como explica aure, aunque no las he metido una dentro de otra, sino que están separadas ¿puede ser por eso el poco alcance?


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 6, 2012)

Bueno, os cuento los problemas que tengo con el emisor últimamente:

Vamos a ver, no he conseguido sintonizar el circuito aceptablemente, os cuento más detalladamente:

Cuando enciendo el emisor, tengo puesto en paralelo con la rama positiva un voltimetro, como no he conseguido construir un condensador variable de forma satisfactoria (para AT) pongo el paralelo condensadores fijos de AT.

*Modo 1*: Condensador de 48pF en paralelo con la bobina osciladora: El voltimetro marca 260 V y conforme se calienta el filamento baja hasta ¡cero voltios! El circuito arranca en +/- 95,7 y sube hasta 96.2, luego se desplaza un poco a 96,15 y a los minutos "pega un subidon", y se sube a 106.5, ahí la potencia sube indiscriminadamente (se recibe en todo mi barrio), la sonda de RF que tengo con LED brilla con sólo acercarla al cable de antena, el sonido se distorsiona un poco, cosa que me pasaba alimentando la placa a 12 y a 24 V.

He cambiado dos veces de diodo varicap y sigo con los mismos resultados, pero lo que me extraña es ese "subidon", en 106.5 el voltimetro marca 220 V en la rama positiva.

*Modo 2: *Condensador de 48 pF + 10 pF en paralelo, cuando se calienta se notan mogollon de espurias en la banda de FM, la tensión en la rama positiva pega picos de ¡1000 V y 500 V! cosa que hace que apague el emisor ya que los condensadores de la fuente aguantan como mucho 400 V.

*Modo 3: *Condensador de 10 pF. No recibo nada en la banda de FM aunque noto "ruido" como si estuviera fuera de banda.

A veces la valvula se ennegrece en su base ¿a que se debe todo esto? ¿puede estar agotada? Sobre la bobina, L2 he probado a meterla dentro de L1 y también de la forma que explica aure y funciona igual.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 8, 2012)

Bueno, ya consegí averiguar que pasaba, era por culpa del choque de RF 1, el que está en la linea de alimentación... este era el que al calentarse en exceso hacía que el emisor de "fuese de madre", también he mejorado el sonido agregando cun condensador electrolítico de 4,7 µF / 350 V en la entrada de sonido.

La pega está en que no he conseguido sacar "potencia", como mucho 450 Mts de alcance, yo creo que es por culpa de que la valvula está agotada o hay algo que no he hecho bien, veo la válvula "muy" gastada:







La bobina, puede que la "poca" cobertura sea por culpa de no haber hecho bien L2, decir que todo está hecho de forma muy "provisional":






Más fotos del gabinete:











Por ahora no he hecho condensador variable aunque he puesto uno fijo de 33 pF en paralelo con L1.

Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2012)

Yo veo mucho cable dando vueltas y sin desacoplar.

*Cable = Inductancia parásita*


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 8, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo veo mucho cable dando vueltas y sin desacoplar.
> 
> *Cable = Inductancia parásita*



Si, todo eso luego tengo que adaptarlo y mejorarlo como se dijo en algunos posts anteriores, de todas maneras, por ahora, esto ha sido una prueba, ya luego lo ordenaré todo mucho mejor. Si se fija hasta la masa de audio la tengo con pinzas de cocodrilo, todo esto lo tendré que corregir.

Un saludo!


----------



## el2050 (Sep 16, 2012)

yo sugeriria hacer un oscilador hartley a una frecuencia que luego triplicada me de la frecuencia a transmitir, este oscilador acoplado con la valvula de salida y esta acoplada a la antena mediante una celula "pi" no se puede usar una sola valvula oscilando y salida al mismo tiempo, seria ideal etapa osciladora, buffer y salida, la modulacion mediante un varicap es correcta, la antena omnidireccional podria ser un cuarto de onda vertical con 4 planos de tierra (52 ohms de impedancia), de todas maneras debido a la gran cantidad d emisoras en la banda hace que para que se escuche realmente a una distancia media haria falta varios watts por no decir algunos "cientos de watts". saludos.


----------



## faber235 (Sep 18, 2012)

el2050 dijo:


> yo sugeriria hacer un oscilador hartley a una frecuencia que luego triplicada me de la frecuencia a transmitir, este oscilador acoplado con la valvula de salida y esta acoplada a la antena mediante una celula "pi" no se puede usar una sola valvula oscilando y salida al mismo tiempo, seria ideal etapa osciladora, buffer y salida, la modulacion mediante un varicap es correcta, la antena omnidireccional podria ser un cuarto de onda vertical con 4 planos de tierra (52 ohms de impedancia), de todas maneras debido a la gran cantidad d emisoras en la banda hace que para que se escuche realmente a una distancia media haria falta varios watts por no decir algunos "cientos de watts". saludos.



y tambien habria que buscar otro tipo de valvula, no creo que la el34 sea lo mejor


----------



## tecnidany (Oct 24, 2012)

hola les comento que yo arme el transmisor de fm con la valvula 6dq6 y lo experimente toda una tarde y realmente mi experiencia es que no sirve para nada es muy inestable ademas nunca lo pude modular solo hacia ruido y a veces se escapa de frecuencia y deja de oscilar,les recomiendo armar un transmisor para onda media con la 6l6 o 6v6 ese modulado en grilla que lo nombran por aca y que lleva una bobina de 50 +50 vueltas ese si que funciona de diez


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 25, 2012)

Que cosa más rara... yo por lo menos mi experiencia con la PL504 ha sido positiva, a medias, pues la valvula está bastante agotada y aun asi le he podido sacar al menos 2 W.
Finalmente hice una modificación en el circuito de aure,  el condensador de 1KpF lo cambié por uno de 15 pF y el audio/cobertura mejoró bastante. Sobre todo la calidad de sonido.


----------



## faber235 (Oct 28, 2012)

tecnidany dijo:


> hola les comento que yo arme el transmisor de fm con la valvula 6dq6 y lo experimente toda una tarde y realmente mi experiencia es que no sirve para nada es muy inestable ademas nunca lo pude modular solo hacia ruido y a veces se escapa de frecuencia y deja de oscilar,les recomiendo armar un transmisor para onda media con la 6l6 o 6v6 ese modulado en grilla que lo nombran por aca y que lleva una bobina de 50 +50 vueltas ese si que funciona de diez



esas valvulas no llegan a la frecuencia de trabajo de VHF 88-108 Mhz y si llegan pasa lo que vos comprobaste. Hay otras valvulas que se podrian probar como por ej la 2E26 o la 6360 la primera es un tetrodo que se utilizo en equipos de vhf y la segunda es una valvula un poco rara que no se si se consigue (por lo menos por mis pagos) pongo los datos por si alguno le interesa, la 2E26 la he visto en mercadolibre de argentina y la verdad me gustaria probarla pero no tengo ganas de armar fuentes de 300 volts. Estan los nuvistores que los  vi en algun transmisor de vhf pero no se si dan mucha potencia. Y estimo que hay otras valvulas mas nuevas para FM pero al no estar en el tema las desconozco, eso si, baratas no creo que sean.
La 2E26 me gusto


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hola, pueden probar con la 5894, la 4146 o la 6kd6, la primera se consigue facilmente, las dos ultimas tambien, pero muy caras.
La primera aparte de ser barata son 2 en una...asi que pueden sacarle algo mas de power y seguro que van a encontrar algun esquema de como usarla en vhf ya que es para eso, eso si van a tener que conseguir un trafo de por lo menos 400v para que no le falte comida.
Saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 17, 2012)

Bueno muchachos, pues os traigo novedades, he sustituido la resistencia de 2K2 en serie con la alimentación por una de 160 ohm bobinada y he conseguido un condensador tándem de alta tensión de una radio valvular FM. El alcance está más o menos sobre los 600 mts, me he dado cuenta que a más frecuencia, más potencia (con este emisor).

Aquí teneis la muestra de audio, sonido muy bueno: 

http://www.goear.com/listen/b3c106a/pl504-pl504


----------



## homebrew (Dic 17, 2012)

Me sumo a los comentarios de fogonazo en el post 125 en r fy vhf principalmente para arriba es muy importante los blindajes y los condensadores pasamuros hay que tener en cuenta que no es audio no se puede llevar un cable recorriendo todo el gabinete y pasando junto a las bobinas por aca y por alla, eso si queremos realmente llegar a algo mas o menos funcional.
Yo en lo personal dejarias las valvulas para las etapas de potencia y eso que me encantan las valvulas pero la realidad es que tubos de vidrio como osciladores o amplificadores de 2 a 5 watts ya quedaron por el camino, lo mejor seria echar mano a una 4cx250 0 3cx400a7 y con esas si que hay para quemar estaño.


----------



## faber235 (Dic 18, 2012)

homebrew dijo:


> Me sumo a los comentarios de fogonazo en el post 125 en r fy vhf principalmente para arriba es muy importante los blindajes y los condensadores pasamuros hay que tener en cuenta que no es audio no se puede llevar un cable recorriendo todo el gabinete y pasando junto a las bobinas por aca y por alla, eso si queremos realmente llegar a algo mas o menos funcional.
> Yo en lo personal dejarias las valvulas para las etapas de potencia y eso que me encantan las valvulas pero la realidad es que tubos de vidrio como osciladores o amplificadores de 2 a 5 watts ya quedaron por el camino, lo mejor seria echar mano a una 4cx250 0 3cx400a7 y con esas si que hay para quemar estaño.



Esta bueno si queres hacer una emisora comercial, de otra manera habria que usar una etapa clase C con algun transistor, hay un monton para elegir, a menor precio que una svetlana y sin los riesgos de usar 3000 volt en la fuente (eso no es para cualquiera   )


----------



## homebrew (Dic 18, 2012)

Si estoy de acuerdo que hay muchos transistores y mosfet con mejor desempeño que esas valvulas el tema de mi recomendacion es para continuar con el espiritu del post de usar valvulas en fm.
En lo personal hace mas de 20 años que las vengo utilizando en etapas de potencia de transmisores desde onda media AM hasta UHF TV, siempre use EIMAC hace poco probe las TAYLOR pero no las recomiendo para trabajo continuo, por lo cual  regrese a EIMAC.
Otro dia con mas tiempo abrire un post detallando las diferencias del mismo modelo pero de diferentes fabricantes de estos tubos.

Saludos Homebrew.


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 18, 2012)

Gracias, por vuestros consejos, tengo el circuito en modo provisional, ya cuando esté "definitivo". Lo que si observo es que a pesar de tener un filtro pi puesto a la salida (yo se lo he puesto) no provoca interferencias ni casi nada en las TV, vamos, como un emisor de FM normal y la estabilidad es muy grande. Por ejemplo, estando frio el emisor puede quesarse en 90.25 y como mucho moverse hasta 90.28 o 90.3 y quedarse ahi horas y horas sin desplazarse.


----------



## fredd2 (Dic 18, 2012)

El "pi" es casi fundamental en un transmisor o lineal valvular, eso que te pasa que no interferis otros "aparatos" es por que el pi aparte de acoplar impedancias actua de filtro pasa bajos, fijate que el circuito es identico a un filtro solo que con capacitores y bobinas variables.
Saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 28, 2012)

Pues he grabado un video con el emisor valvular mio funcionando, se aprecia la calidad de sonido aunque la imagen no es muy buena y también como en el recpetor al tocar/extender la antena el CAG se satura interrumpiendo la recepción de audio.


----------



## estebanratto (Ene 1, 2013)

yo tambien veo muuuucho cable dando vueltas... para ser mas claro dense cuenta esto: cuanto alambre tiene la bobina del tanque de salida?? y que diferencia hay entre este largo y los cables ululando por ahi?. generalmete en alta frecuencia a valvulas se ponen condensadores en el zocalo del tubo para +b de pantalla  calefactor ext... y no los veo...


----------



## DannyR (Jun 4, 2014)

Hola! estuve investigando, consiguiendo materiales y logre construir el circuito con 6dq6b.Tengo varias dudas, una es, como se cuando el transmisor esta funcionando bien? osea, que este emitiendo y no tenga roe su antena, mucho consumo de corriente etc. En el circuito se puede apreciar que se le agrego un led en la antena, bien, ese led cuando enciende que significa? que tiene ondas estacionarias la antena?


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 4, 2014)

ese led solo indica que hay corriente hacia la antena, no te esta diciendo cuanta, podes saber eso con un medidor de roe, pero aparte de eso hace falta un miliamperimetro para saber el consumo de placa cuando esta "sintonizada" la salida.
Tene en cuenta que es un proyecto didactico, es como para ir aprendiendo como funciona.Saludos


----------



## DannyR (Jun 5, 2014)

Por el momento no consegui un amperimetro analogo, habia puesto uno digital, pero parecia como que se enloquecia y se hiba a mas de 10A de consumo, esto no puede ser posible porque para asegurar le puse un fusible de 400mA donde va el amperimetro y no se quemo. ahh entonces el led quiere decir que la antena está emitiendo, y cuando mas encienda el led mas potencia de salida está teniendo la antena, por lo tanto cuanto mayor enciende mejor? se podra con algun circuito sencillo saber el roe? que consumo seria el indicado para el transmisor? saludos!


----------



## mcrven (Jun 5, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> Hola! estuve investigando, consiguiendo materiales y logre construir el circuito con 6dq6b.Tengo varias dudas, una es, como se cuando el transmisor esta funcionando bien? osea, que este emitiendo y no tenga roe su antena, mucho consumo de corriente etc. En el circuito se puede apreciar que se le agrego un led en la antena, bien, ese led cuando enciende que significa? que tiene ondas estacionarias la antena?



El indicador LED parece ser solo un detector de RF de salida. Si no fluye corriente RF hacia la antena, no debería encender.

Poner un trimmer en lugar de un cap de 3KV es una soberana noviciada. Por otro lado, ese cap es de realimentación del oscilador y puede hacer que la frecuencia se desplace muy poco. Vuelve a colocar el capacitor indicado. Este debe ser cerámico. Los de pastilla azul, que se utilizan para sintonía de los Fly-Back de los TVs, funcionarían muy bien para este propósito.

El capacitor variable en paralelo con L1 es quien hará variar la frecuencia del TX.

El toroide solo debe llevar un par de espiras del lado del diodo, el conductor de antena debe atravesarlo, en forma recta, desde L2 hasta el conector de antena. Te sugiero uses un conector tipo PL.

L2 debe quedar fija sobre L1, como bien lo mencionas, ubicada sobre la parte orientada hacia el RFC choke, ¡¡¡ No hacia la placa !!!

El ajuste de carga se hace con el capacitor variable de 55 pF.

Para ajustar deberías contar con una carga fantasma. Busca en internet por "Dummy Load". Hay varios proyectos DIY y debe ser para 50Ω @ 100W, como mínimo.

Puede ser en directo con antena. Preferiblemente un dipolo abierto de 38 cm por brazo, con bajante RG58.

Para ajustar:

Vamos a nombrar C1 al capacitor de sintonía (En paralelo con L1) y C2 al capacitor de carga (En serie con L2) .

1.- Cerrar completamente C2. Láminas móviles completamente dentro de las láminas fijas.

2.- Encender el TX mientras se verifica que la corriente en el instrumento no suba mucho, unos 30 ~ 40 mA a lo sumo. esperar unos 5 minutos de calefacción antes de continuar.

3.- En una radio colocada en las cercanías, sintonizar la frecuencia en la que se desea transmitir. Buscar un espacio en blanco, en el dial.

4.- Girar C1 hasta percibir la presencia de la portadora en la radio. Si tiene indicador de sintonía, mejor que mejor.

5.- Avanzar C2 mientras se observa el instrumento haciendo que la corriente alcance los 100 mA. Luego de probar y verificar que la placa de la 6DQ6 no se ponga roja (Incandecente), prueba a mover C2 y alcanzar los 150 mA. Si la placa se muestra incandescente, más allá del rojo-cereza apenas perceptible (ver en penumbra o con la luz apagada), regresa a los 100 mA, espera un rato y prueba a 110 mA, 120 mA, y más, hasta que la placa se mantenga, no más de ligeramente roja.

Si has hecho las pruebas con Antena fantasma, es el momento de conectar la antena. Apaga el TX, conecta la antena y enciende de nuevo, muy atento a la corriente que se debe corregir moviendo C2.

Trabajar con corrientes muy elevadas de placa, hará que se ponga muy roja o incluso naranja y más y esto hará que se dañe la válvula o incluso que estalle.

*¡¡¡ No operar con la placa a más de un rojo apenas perceptible en la penumbra !!!*

Es todo por ahora y consulta si tienes dudas.

Saludos:





fredd2 dijo:


> ese led solo indica que hay corriente hacia la antena, no te esta diciendo cuanta, podes saber eso con un medidor de roe, pero aparte de eso hace falta un miliamperimetro para saber el consumo de placa cuando esta "sintonizada" la salida.
> Tene en cuenta que es un proyecto didactico, es como para ir aprendiendo como funciona.Saludos



Amigo fredd2, en el diagrama indica un miliamperímetro de 200 mA.

Saludos:

P.D.: Recordé que ya había posteado en este hilo hace un tiempo atrás. Luego me había desligado de él.

Te sugiero que leas todo el hilo con atención. Hay mucha información válida a lo largo de él, que te ayudará a concretar tu proyecto con éxito.


----------



## DannyR (Jun 5, 2014)

Mcrven la verdad que me quede  por tu buena explicación! Excelente compañero!  solo en donde dices "L2 debe quedar fija sobre L1, como bien lo mencionas, ubicada sobre la parte orientada hacia el RFC choke, ¡¡¡ No hacia la placa !!!" no comprendi bien, quieres decir que L2 debe ir deslizada un poco sobre L1 hacia donde se conecta RFC choke? osea que quede L2 sobre la primera espira de L1 contando desde el lado de RFC choke ? y si, me lei todo el tema varias veces pero habia algunas cosas que no estaban del todo claras. Muchas gracias Mcrven!


----------



## mcrven (Jun 5, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> Mcrven la verdad que me quede  por tu buena explicación! Excelente compañero!  solo en donde dices "L2 debe quedar fija sobre L1, como bien lo mencionas, ubicada sobre la parte orientada hacia el RFC choke, ¡¡¡ No hacia la placa !!!" no comprendi bien, quieres decir que L2 debe ir deslizada un poco sobre L1 hacia donde se conecta RFC choke? osea que quede L2 sobre la primera espira de L1 contando desde el lado de RFC choke ? y si, me lei todo el tema varias veces pero habia algunas cosas que no estaban del todo claras. Muchas gracias Mcrven!



Lo mejor sería que L2 quedara fuera de L1, justo unos 5 mm de separación entre las dos, como si fuesen concéntricas, una siguiendo a la otra. Y sí FIJA, para ajustar cuentas con C2.

Espero te hayas dado cuenta que uno de los posts comenta y pone fotos, de una válvula con la placa color naranja pálido, casi amarillo. Si esto ocurre... Adiós válvula.

Pero adelante con eso amigo.

Saludos:


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 5, 2014)

El LED sirve para decir que hay RF en antena, pero esa RF puede ser hasta un armonico o la fundamental.

Sobre por que "enloquece" el amperimetro, si es digital a mi me pasaba que la RF misma del emisor se colaba en el miliamperimetro y daba lecturas erróneas. Nunca logré poner las placas de color rojo. Con la valvula gastada los 400 mts los cubria y con un sonico aceptable porque la RF se colaba en el mezclador de audio. Le agregué un filtro pi pasa bajos a la salida porque molestaba a las TV y a los sintonizadores TDT.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 5, 2014)

Andrxx dijo:


> El LED sirve para decir que hay RF en antena, pero esa RF puede ser hasta un armonico o la fundamental.
> 
> Sobre por que "enloquece" el amperimetro, si es digital a mi me pasaba que la RF misma del emisor se colaba en el miliamperimetro y daba lecturas erróneas. Nunca logré poner las placas de color rojo. Con la valvula gastada los 400 mts los cubria y con un sonico aceptable porque la RF se colaba en el mezclador de audio. Le agregué un filtro pi pasa bajos a la salida porque molestaba a las TV y a los sintonizadores TDT.



Te cuento que un harmónico difícilmente llegue a 400 m. Ahora, con el LED solo se sabe si hay corriente de RF fluyendo hacia la antena. Ej.: Si la antena se llegase a desconectar, el TX perdería la carga y dejará de fluir corriente y, no encenderá.

Para poner un amperímetro digital, te sugiero lo insertes entre masa y la toma central del transformador y tanto el transformador o mejor toda la fuente, junto con el amperímetro, los encierras dentro de cuna caja de metal, de la cual solo salgan los cables del filamento y +B (280 V), debidamente sangrados a mesa con un capacitor cerámico de 1000 pF/500VDC, en cada cable.

Igual se deberá hacer para los dos circuitos activos: Audio y TX. La circuitería del TX separada con tabiques metálicos, justo cerca de la salida de la antena. Solo deben entrar al generador los cables de filamento, +B y audio, solo el que llega a la rejilla de control, además, el capacitor de realimentación y varicap orientados para que queden muy cerca de sus puntos de conexión y cerca del tabique que los vaya a separar.

En la parte superior del compartimiento del generador le colocas una tapa de chapa perforada, con hoyos de unos 6 mm de diámetro y 15 mm de separación entre bordes. Un colador, en pocas palabras. Así saldrá el calor de la válvula.

Se me olvidaba decirte que, el capacitor C1 deberá fijarse sobre material aislante - un trozo de lámina de acrílico servirá - debido a que lleva tensión de 300V en ambas secciones. Para moverlo, prepárate una herramienta de material aislante - una barrita de acrílico o, mejor aún, de fibra de vidrio - . No será necesario moverlo constantemente. Una vez sintonizado y cargado adecuadamente no debería requerir más movimientos.

Trata de construir los contenedores y tabiques con un material robusto, que no se tuerza fácilmente. Lámina de Al de 1 mm es buena opción. Se pueden fijar con remaches, dejando solo las tapas necesarias para cualquier intervención, atornilladas.

Creo que es suficiente por hoy. Tienes bastante que hacer.

Hasta la próxima.


----------



## DannyR (Jun 6, 2014)

Muy buenos consejos todos los dados! los pondre en practica. Vengo de hacer unas pruebas y los resultados no son muy satisfactorios. No se en que estado estará la valvula porque en una de las pruebas se desconecto la antena y la bobina "L1" empezo a echar humo :cabezon: creo que se desconecto por el mismo calentamiento, no se cual sera el motivo, quizas la valvula paso a una mejor vida  Se puede saber sin un probador si ya no sirve la valvula? Que alcance aproximado debe tener en buen funcionamiento?


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 6, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> Muy buenos consejos todos los dados! los pondre en practica. Vengo de hacer unas pruebas y los resultados no son muy satisfactorios. No se en que estado estará la valvula porque en una de las pruebas se desconecto la antena y la bobina "L1" empezo a echar humo :cabezon: creo que se desconecto por el mismo calentamiento, no se cual sera el motivo, quizas la valvula paso a una mejor vida  Se puede saber sin un probador si ya no sirve la valvula? Que alcance aproximado debe tener en buen funcionamiento?



Hola...Si te sirve de consuelo...las válvulas son "duras"(no indestructibles) y muy nobles...si no estaba mal con anterioridad no creo que se halla roto.
Re-arma lo que se quemo y prueba nuevamente.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 6, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> Muy buenos consejos todos los dados! los pondre en practica. Vengo de hacer unas pruebas y los resultados no son muy satisfactorios. No se en que estado estará la valvula porque en una de las pruebas se desconecto la antena y la bobina "L1" empezo a echar humo :cabezon: creo que se desconecto por el mismo calentamiento, no se cual sera el motivo, quizas la valvula paso a una mejor vida  Se puede saber sin un probador si ya no sirve la valvula? Que alcance aproximado debe tener en buen funcionamiento?



Caray amigo... Echar humo la bobina L1 es cosa extraña. Claro... "De que vuelan, vuelan..."

Revisé posts en reversa y no veo que haya dicho cómo has construido L1 y L2. Podría ser que el alhambre utilizado no sea muy adecuado para eso pero, esperaré tu respuesta para comentar. Quiero conocer las características físicas del material que utilizaste para la bobina. Una foto, mejor que mejor...

Lo que sí sería un desastre es que hubiese ocurrido lo mismo que al tío Benjamin Franklin con su cometa.

Una descarga lenta sí que habría causado un desastre.

El TX tiene muy poca potencia para armar esos desastres pero, entre otras, andas jugando con RF.

Mientras, sigue el consejo de Ric y revisa los componentes asociados.

No te aflijas por eso, que cuando veas un arco en un TX de 10 kW ya verás algo bueno...


----------



## elgriego (Jun 6, 2014)

mcrven dijo:


> No te aflijas por eso, que cuando veas un arco en un TX de 10 kW ya verás algo bueno...



Hola Colega,Un corto en la fuente o en el tanque de salida????.  

Saludos.


----------



## DannyR (Jun 6, 2014)

Esta es la bobina, aclaro que esto fue hecho todo provisoriamente para ver si funcionaba y luego hacerlo bien prolijo. Igualmente nose si estaran en condiciones las valvulas, y vuelvo a preguntar, cual es el alcance que debe tener este transmisor? es para saber y darme una idea de cuando este en correcto funcionamiento. Hasta ahora y con todos los inconvenientes obtuve unos 150 metros con una antena dipolo de 4 metros. En una de las pruebas se puso en corto uno de los capacitores de la entrada, los que estan en paralelo con los diodos, menos mal que estaba cerca y apague todo, fue un fogonazo como el de una soldadora


----------



## mcrven (Jun 6, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Colega,Un corto en la fuente o en el tanque de salida????.
> 
> Saludos.



Me refiero a un arco de RF a unos 2500 ~ 4000 V.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 6, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> Esta es la bobina, aclaro que esto fue hecho todo provisoriamente para ver si funcionaba y luego hacerlo bien prolijo. Igualmente nose si estaran en condiciones las valvulas, y vuelvo a preguntar, cual es el alcance que debe tener este transmisor? es para saber y darme una idea de cuando este en correcto funcionamiento. Hasta ahora y con todos los inconvenientes obtuve unos 150 metros con una antena dipolo de 4 metros. En una de las pruebas se puso en corto uno de los capacitores de la entrada, los que estan en paralelo con los diodos, menos mal que estaba cerca y apague todo, fue un fogonazo como el de una soldadora



Bien Danny... Para mi que se deformó la bobina por calentamiento, se acercaron las espiras y la RF hizo su trabajo: Achicharró el Esmalte del alhambre, que no es para RF.

Te indico que la RF viaja sobre la superficie exterior de los conductores. El fenómeno se conoce como "efecto de piel" (Skin Effect) y es muy notorio a frecuencias elevadas. De allí que, las bobinas de las etapas de potencia para altas frecuencias, suelen estar hechas con tubos de cobre estañado, con baño de plata y aún refinamientos como como aleación CuAg.

Te sugiero que consigas un trozo de tubo capilar de los que se utilizan en los refrigeradores (Creo que tiene unos 3 mm de diámetro). Mejor aún si pudieses encontrar de 5 ~ 6 mm (3/16" ~ 1/4"). Fabrica las dos bobinas del mismo diámetro y las colocas alineadas a lo largo, tal como si fuesen concéntricas, fijándolas sobre un material aislante que las mantenga rígidas (sugiero una tira de acrílico transparente).

Mencionas una antena de 4 m. Si te refieres a una dipolo abierta de cuatro metros totales para los dos brazos... "madre mía"... Espero sea de alhambre colgada de las puntas.

Ahora, las antenas dipolo abierto o dipolo plegado, deben tener una longitud de "Longitud de onda / 4" o, lo que es igual a 1/4 de onda. 4 m X 4 = 16 m de longitud de onda.
El centro de banda de la FM comercial es de 98 MHz. Esto corresponde a 3,061 m. Resumiendo: 3 metros. El dipolo adecuado, de 1/4 de onda, debe tener 0,75 m para ambos brazos. 0,375 m cada lado.
En el Hadbook verás una sección de antenas con todos los cálculos y formas de ejecución para cada tipo.

Esa antena debió reflejar ondas estacionarias en cantidades industriales y eso sí, pudo contribuir al calentamiento de las bobinas.

Tu pregunta acerca del alcance que debería tener ese TX, es difícil de responder. Depende de muchas cosas: la antena, la altura a la cual está fijada, el entorno circundante, accidentes geográficos y ambientales, entre otras cosas.
Treinta Watts, se considera que es una potencia pequeña, pero todo es relativo. En mis años de radio-aficionado novato, con un TX de 5 W (cinco Watts, no hay error), modulado en AM, conversaba cómodamente con tus paisanos (EA1xx) desde Caracas. Estamos hablando de unos 10.000 km. Claro, en banda de 21 MHz (15 m).

Te sugiero termines de pulir tu proyecto y luego hagas mediciones. Serán las únicas que respondan tu pregunta.

Saludos Danny y al colega El Griego también:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 7, 2014)

Hola a todos , certa ocasión estava yo testeando  exactamente ese circuito quando acidentalmente lo link de salida tocou en la bobina osciladora y instantaneamente yo estropiei mi carga de 250Wattios prolija a andar hasta 2,5Ghz ,eso  porque lo link estaba ayslado de la tierra o massa para "DC" por meo de un trimmer de ayuste de carga , asi los 350Voltios DC fueran fornidos  a los 50Ohmios de mi carga dañando a  instantaneamente.
Resumo de la opera : prejuizio $$ con la pierda de una carga tan cara en un esperimento .
Para ese proyecto yo recomendo enplear un zocalo de ceramica o porcelana para la valvula , una bobina con hilo de cubre bien grueso ( tipo 10 AWG)o si possible un capilar de cubre enpleado en refrigeración de modo lograr obtenir una buena bobina con "Q" alto , conecciones de placa y grade hasta lo circuito resonante lo mas curtas possibles hechas con malla de cubre sacado de un cable coaxial tipo RG058 y aislados con la capa plastica del proprio cable , eso es para reduzir en lo maximo possible las inductancias parasitas de los hilos delgados.
Tudo eso deve sener armado en un cofre mectalico con muchos huecos por las paredes de modo que lo calientamento generado por la valvula escape por los huecos y la RF generada sea trampada en ese cofre salindo solamente por lo conector de saida de RF . 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 7, 2014)

mcrven dijo:


> ...Mencionas una antena de 4 m. Si te refieres a una dipolo abierta de cuatro metros totales para los dos brazos... "madre mía"... Espero sea de alhambre colgada de las puntas.
> 
> Ahora, las antenas dipolo abierto o dipolo plegado, deben tener una longitud de "Longitud de onda / 4" o, lo que es igual a 1/4 de onda. 4 m X 4 = 16 m de longitud de onda.
> El centro de banda de la FM comercial es de 98 MHz. Esto corresponde a 3,061 m. Resumiendo: 3 metros. El dipolo adecuado, de 1/4 de onda, debe tener 0,75 m para ambos brazos. 0,375 m cada lado.
> En el Hadbook verás una sección de antenas con todos los cálculos y formas de ejecución para cada tipo.



Sin animo de polemizar y si de "sumar" discrepo en la utilización de "dipolo de 1/4 de onda"...generalmente se utiliza dipolos de 1/2 onda ya que en su punto de alimentacion presenta una impedancia "cercana" a la de los cables coaxiles que se usan para alimentarla por lo que se simplifica su adaptación. Sí son dos brazos de 72cm en total 1.45mts(142.5/frecuencia emisión en Mhz)...la utilización de 1/4 de onda esta popularizada en las antenas verticales.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## ea6rf (Jun 7, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Sin animo de polemizar y si de "sumar" discrepo en la utilización de "dipolo de 1/4 de onda"...generalmente se utiliza dipolos de 1/2 onda ya que en su punto de alimentacion presenta una impedancia "cercana" a la de los cables coaxiles que se usan para alimentarla por lo que se simplifica su adaptación. Sí son dos brazos de 72cm en total 1.45mts(142.5/frecuencia emisión en Mhz)...la utilización de 1/4 de onda esta popularizada en las antenas verticales.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



Efectivamente ric asi es los dipolos de 1/2onda tienen la ventaja de ser mas ajustados a la impedancia standard del coaxial pero si quiere 1/4 de onda simplemente tendra que adaptar la impedancia a 50omh mas menos mediante algun choke


----------



## mcrven (Jun 7, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Sin animo de polemizar y si de "sumar" discrepo en la utilización de "dipolo de 1/4 de onda"...generalmente se utiliza dipolos de 1/2 onda ya que en su punto de alimentacion presenta una impedancia "cercana" a la de los cables coaxiles que se usan para alimentarla por lo que se simplifica su adaptación. Sí son dos brazos de 72cm en total 1.45mts(142.5/frecuencia emisión en Mhz)...la utilización de 1/4 de onda esta popularizada en las antenas verticales.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



Para el centro banda de la FM comercial se requiere algo cercano a los 1,5 m. Brazos de 75 cm. c/u.

142,5 MHz ya está más cerca de la banda de 2 m. para radio-amateur.

Ciertamente que la antena de 1/2 onda resulta más cercana a la impedancia, pero la diferencia tampoco es muy significativa que digamos.
Esta observación que ustedes hacen es muy válida para equipos muy actuales, en los cuales, las impedancias de los TX están determinadas en forma fija.
Este TX del que estamos tratando, no es de impedancia fija y esta se puede ajustar aleatoriamente y a voluntad, con el capacitor de carga C2 y, si esto no fuese suficiente, también se puede ajustar L2.
En principio, con los tanques ajustables, se ajustaban impedancias desde unos 30Ω hasta 300Ω y más, caso de antenas long wire, por ejemplo.
Claro está que, en algunos casos y principalmente en TX comerciales, se utilizaban las cajas de sintonía de antena.

Amigo Ric, en instalaciones de FM comercial se utilizan arreglos de antenas en dipolo abierto o cerrado de 1/4 de onda, polarizados en vertical. Por lo menos en esta tierra de gracia es así.

Saludos:

73 y DX para los colegas de YV5MHE


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 7, 2014)

mcrven dijo:


> Para el centro banda de la FM comercial se requiere algo cercano a los 1,5 m. Brazos de 75 cm. c/u.
> 
> 142,5 MHz ya está más cerca de la banda de 2 m. para radio-amateur.



142.5 no son Mhz si no que viene de dividir entre 2(para tener media onda) los 300 de la velocidad de la luz y sacarle el 5% de retraso que se produce en una onda que en vez de viajar por el espacio(donde si lo hace teóricamente y/o aproximadamente a 300) viaja por un conductor de Cu o Al por lo que un dipolo de media onda para 98Mhz tendría de largo total 142.5/98= 1.45mts o sea dos conductores de 72.7cm para cada lado.



mcrven dijo:


> Ciertamente que la antena de 1/2 onda resulta más cercana a la impedancia, pero la diferencia tampoco es muy significativa que digamos.
> Esta observación que ustedes hacen es muy válida para equipos muy actuales, en los cuales, las impedancias de los TX están determinadas en forma fija.
> Este TX del que estamos tratando, no es de impedancia fija y esta se puede ajustar aleatoriamente y a voluntad, con el capacitor de carga C2 y, si esto no fuese suficiente, también se puede ajustar L2.
> En principio, con los tanques ajustables, se ajustaban impedancias desde unos 30Ω hasta 300Ω y más, caso de antenas long wire, por ejemplo.
> ...



Aquí también se usa pero aclare que era por la cuestión de la impedancia del cable de alimentación de la antena(generalmente coaxil de 50ohms)...hay pocos que quieren trabajar en hacer una linea de transmisión de impedancia especifica para alimentar un conjunto emisor/antena y prefieren o adaptar en la salida del conjunto o del emisor o de la misma antena o usar antenas con impedancias próximas lo que facilitar su uso sin mas.

Ric.


----------



## DannyR (Jun 8, 2014)

Disculpen deberia caracterizar mejor, la antena era de 4 metros pero de altura  el dipolo estaba construido de 73cm cada brazo. Los brazos los hice con antenas telescopicas de "oreja de conejo" y como no llegaba a 73cm alargue cada brazo con el mismo cable coaxial, nose si sera adecuado, dejo un dibujo hecho rapidamente  la partes finas serian el alambre y maya de el coaxial, que por cierto es de 75 ohm.  Saludos!!!


----------



## mcrven (Jun 8, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> Disculpen deberia caracterizar mejor, la antena era de 4 metros pero de altura  el dipolo estaba construido de 73cm cada brazo. Los brazos los hice con antenas telescopicas de "oreja de conejo" y como no llegaba a 73cm alargue cada brazo con el mismo cable coaxial, nose si sera adecuado, dejo un dibujo hecho rapidamente  la partes finas serian el alambre y maya de el coaxial, que por cierto es de 75 ohm.  Saludos!!!



AAAHHH... Así pos sí, dicen en México.

Lo único será cuidar un poco la ejecución mecánica, en lo que se refiere a la "V" que conecta el coaxial a los brazos. Hay sugerencias para ello en el Handbook, sección antenas. Es importante por lo relacionado con la impedancia de la antena.

No cuentas si reconstruiste la bobina y ya estás de nuevo al aire.

Saludos:


----------



## aure (May 18, 2015)

Hola Amigos.
Como sabreis algunos yo hice ya este proyecto, pero queria preguntar, "" cuanta potencia se le puede exigir a esta pl504 que yo la estoy usando a 200 voltios de placa y 150 miliamperios, en el mejor de los casos tengo en antena dipolo de 75ohms 15 watios, cosa que cincide con otras pruebas que tengo de emisoras de 15watt y 6 watt de transistores, con antena de 50 ohms bazoka ( muy buena por cierto) cada antena y cable en su lugar para comparar en cada caso.

la emisora va bien, es lo que es un oscilador de potencia dificil de meter en cintura, 

pero me gustaria achucharlo mas si se puede y la valvula lo soportara de forma continua.

alguien dijo que estas pl504 son muy potentes en amplis rf comerciales

hasta donde aguantan en este oscilador,, a mi me da miedo meterle mas caña, la placa no se pone roja para nada con los 30 watios electricos de ahora (15 antena).

Saludos y gracias


----------



## elgriego (May 18, 2015)

Hola, La Pl 504 No es una Valvula de potencia para Rf,es un tubo pentodo pensado para audio,que si bien funciona en Rf ,la maxima fcia a la que puede trabajar,es de 30Mhz,Aun no entiendo ,como funciona en vhf,bah en realidad me imagino,pero por las dudas ,nunca se me ocurriria medir el espectro de la señal generada,aun asi, si le sacas 15W en vhf  ,podes sentirte mas que halagado,es mas como cualquier experto en estas cuestiones podra decirte que ,15 w mas, no van a hacer diferencia en la cobertura que tenes ahora.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## Andrxx (May 19, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola, La Pl 504 No es una Valvula de potencia para Rf,es un tubo pentodo pensado para audio,que si bien funciona en Rf ,la maxima fcia a la que puede trabajar,es de 30Mhz,Aun no entiendo ,como funciona en vhf,bah en realidad me imagino,pero por las dudas ,nunca se me ocurriria medir el espectro de la señal generada,aun asi, si le sacas 15W en vhf  ,podes sentirte mas que halagado,es mas como cualquier experto en estas cuestiones podra decirte que ,15 w mas, no van a hacer diferencia en la cobertura que tenes ahora.
> 
> Atte El Griego.



Elgriego, increible pero cierto, yo logre que oscilara en la banda de FM, osease, la señal FUNDAMENTAL... aunque a partir de 95 Mhz se volvía inestable...


----------



## elgriego (May 19, 2015)

Hola Andrxx,Y la fundamental,la viste con un analizador de espectro???.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (May 20, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Andrxx,Y la fundamental,la viste con un analizador de espectro???.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, no tengo un analizador pero para ver estas cosas uso una TV portatil y empece a recorrer desde la banda 1 hasta la VHF alta y la única señal visible era en la banda de FM... sin embargo, si cambiaba una resistencia de la fuente, lo que radiaba en FM era el 2º armónico de la señal fundamental.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 20, 2015)

Hola a todos, realmente los tubos PL509, PL36,6DQ6 , 6KD6, etc..... NO sirven para amplificar VHF eso porque fueran originalmente desaholladas a andar en TV (Barrido Horizontal) y tienem demasiada capacitancia parasitica en la placa. Haora no se esplicar lo que se passa , pero andan razonablemente bien como osciladoras de potenzia en 100MHz , desafortunadamente son inestabiles , canbian mui facilmente de frequenzia con qualquer variación minima de condiciones en la antena , algunas armaciones tienem mucho zunbido molesto que se mete en lo audio y ese es dificil de sener quitado , la frequencia de operación tanbien canbia con variaciones de tenperatura de todo "equipo armado" y como ese trabaja mui caliente debido a la dissipación de la propria valvula .............................
Y una palabra de cautela : la alta tensión presente en la placa tiene que sener respechada y mucho , yo mismo estropie mi carga de 50 OHmios X 250Wattios prolija a andar en 1Ghz quando la bobina de salida (eslabón) tocou acidentalmente la bobina osciladora de placa con 350Voltios.
La valvula 6146 es una buena opción quando disponible en las manos porque esa es mas prolija y fue proyectada a andar en RF , incluso hay proyectos con esa valvula andando en 144MHz.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos y buena suerte en los desahollos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aure (May 21, 2015)

Hola amigos.

Gracias griego y Daniel por contestar,,,,, si la verdad es que estos osciladores son unos ""TRASTOS"".
estan bien para empezar pues parecen faciles y la verdad esque a veces y casi siempre se ponen a punto peor que si haces un oscilador maestro y luego lo amplificas.
tengo que reconocer que yo empece asi en los 70 80s con emisores simples pero ahora le e pillado el truco a los montajes por etapas y la verdad esque ni punto de comparacion de lo bien que se ponen a punto, su estabilidad y calidad de sonido... no me puedo imaginar como oscilara una sola 829b ella solita emitiendo 80 o 90 watios jajajaja tiene que ser una odisea meter eso en cintura. son TRASTOSSS jejejejej.

Saludos cordiales a Todos


----------



## elgriego (May 22, 2015)

*Hola Colega aure,la verdad y dejando de lado los fundamentalismos,estan lindos estos tx osciladores de potencia,son de un diseño tan simple,que sorprende su funcionamiento,Con las consabidas cuestiones de estabilidad,y de pureza espectral. Es evidente que en un caso de emergencia,se puede hacer todo un tx de fm,con los pedazos de un tv antiguo de tubos ByN,y lograr un alcance considerable,Me estan dando ganas de armar uno!!!En el siguiente video,vemos a un paisano Nikos ,mostrandonos su engendro,Observar con atencion,El Analizador.






Pd La musiquita que se escucha,pertenece a un genero llamado Rebetiko.

Pd 2, La mesa de todos los Que nos dedicamos a Rf,tiene este aspecto???.: 


Saludos.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> *Hola Colega aure,la verdad y dejando de lado los fundamentalismos,estan lindos estos tx osciladores de potencia,son de un diseño tan simple,que sorprende su funcionamiento,Con las consabidas cuestiones de estabilidad,y de pureza espectral. Es evidente que en un caso de emergencia,se puede hacer todo un tx de fm,con los pedazos de un tv antiguo de tubos ByN,y lograr un alcance considerable,Me estan dando ganas de armar uno!!!En el siguiente video,vemos a un paisano Nikos ,mostrandonos su engendro,Observar con atencion,El Analizador.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC8XU_8krYE
> 
> ...


!Hola estimado conpañero y mi amigazo Don elgriego , mui bien mirado las condiciones de organización de la mesa del paisano , incluso mi mesa es ao menos 30Dbs (1000 veses) peor aun , jajajajajajajajajajajajaa.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## electroaudio (Ago 27, 2015)

Hola muchachos,muy interesante el proyecto del transmisor de fm con pl504,me interesa armarlo pero tengo en mi poder varias valvulas PL36 nuevas que se usaban en horizontales de tv antiguos,queria saber si me podria servir para el proyecto,aca dejo el pdf de dicha valvula.
Muchas gracias y espero novedades,saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 27, 2015)

electroaudio dijo:


> Hola muchachos,muy interesante el proyecto del transmisor de fm con pl504,me interesa armarlo pero tengo en mi poder varias valvulas PL36 nuevas que se usaban en horizontales de tv antiguos,queria saber si me podria servir para el proyecto,aca dejo el pdf de dicha valvula.
> Muchas gracias y espero novedades,saludos!


Hola caro Don electroaudio , cuanto a tu pregunta la respuesta  es SI , la valvula PL36 anda bien en ese circuito 
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil , buena suerte en los desahollos , y no olvide de subir aca los resultados obtenidos en tu proyecto !.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## electroaudio (Ago 28, 2015)

Muchas gracias Daniel Lopes !!! es una buena noticia para mi,ya que las valvulas que tengo pl36 estan sin uso !!!
En bien esten los resultados subire fotos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 28, 2015)

electroaudio dijo:


> Muchas gracias Daniel Lopes !!! es una buena noticia para mi,ya que las valvulas que tengo pl36 estan sin uso !!!
> En bien esten los resultados subire fotos!


Hola Don electroaudio , mire ese sitio aca : http://fmtransmissores.blogspot.com.br/2011/03/transmissor-com-pl-36-valvulado.html , es exactamente lo que buscas :
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## electroaudio (Sep 5, 2015)

Muy interesante la pagina,estoy muy agradecido,usted podra conseguir el esquema de dicho transmisor? muchas gracias ,saludos!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 7, 2015)

electroaudio dijo:


> Muy interesante la pagina,estoy muy agradecido,usted podra conseguir el esquema de dicho transmisor? muchas gracias ,saludos!!!


Bueno , voy contactar Don Gasparotto por E-Mail y pedir-lle lo diagrama esquemactico , asi que lograr exicto subo ese con mucho gusto por aca 
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 19, 2015)

Hola a todos dejo aca un diagrama esquemactico mas fotos de un transmissor en ese tema 
Desejo que ese sea de inspiración a quien tener ganas en armar un tipo dese.
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes


----------



## elgriego (Sep 19, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos dejo aca un diagrama esquemactico mas fotos de un transmissor en ese tema
> Desejo que ese sea de inspiración a quien tener ganas en armar un tipo dese.
> !Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes



*Por lo que veo este transmisor es obra de un paisano, admirable prolijidad.!!!*


*Bravo.!!! Por el colega Helenico Andreas.*

Pd, Me encanta esa mezcla de palabras en Griego y en Ingles.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 20, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> *Por lo que veo este transmisor es obra de un paisano, admirable prolijidad.!!!*
> 
> 
> *Bravo.!!! Por el colega Helenico Andreas.*
> ...


Bueno entonses dejo aca la dirección del sitio donde saque las fotos mas diagramas  http://www.freewebs.com/antreas555/sxediaamhffm.htm
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## djmagno (Oct 25, 2016)

transmissor de fm 10w pll muito bom  podem montar que é muito otimo montei ja  : D: D: D: D: D: D: Aprovação:: Aprovação:: Aprovação:: Aprovação:: Aprovação:: Aprovação:: Aprovação:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 26, 2016)

djmagno dijo:


> transmissor de fm 10w pll muito bom  podem montar que é muito otimo montei ja  : D: D: D: D: D: D: Aprovação:: Aprovação:: Aprovação:: Aprovação:: Aprovação:: Aprovação:: Aprovação:


Hola caro paisano , sea muy bienvenido a ese Foro , pero tienes que escribir en Español para no sener enbiado a la Moderación (F29) .
?? Acaso podrias subir lo diagrama esquemactico dese interesante transmissor ??
!Muchas gracias de antemano !.
!Fuerte abrazoz !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hackmanice (Feb 21, 2017)

Hola a todos , construí el circuito con la valvula 6146 , me entrega 25w con un voltaje de placa de 500v y una corriente de casi 100ma, mi pregunta si me pueden ayudar es: Como puedo estabilizar  la frecuencia dado que después de unos minutos cambia y toca volver a sintonizar?




Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos dejo aca un diagrama esquemactico mas fotos de un transmissor en ese tema
> Desejo que ese sea de inspiración a quien tener ganas en armar un tipo dese.
> !Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 21, 2017)

Hola caro Don hackmanice  se no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias subir aca fotos de tu transmissor valvular ?
Cuanto a una estabilización de frequenzia terias que agregar un PLL a ese oscilador de potenzia , donde lo gran problema es como conectar un diodo Varicap a lo tanque oscilador de modo a no freir lo puebre diodo , hay mucha alta tensión DC y de RF en esas latitudes.
Una dica es estabilizar lo mejor possible la alta tensión ,la tenperatura interna del TX , y la tensión de alimentación del filamento de la valvula.
Ahora hay un otro efecto indesejable y molesto denominado "Pulling" o sea la variación de frequenzia cuando hay una variación en la carga (en ese caso la antena) o sea , cuando hay alguna inferencia fisica cercana a la antena eso genera una variación en la potenzia  reflejada desa antena (tanbien conocida como ROE) y la frequenzia generada por ese oscilador de potenzia desafortunadamente canbia proporcionalmente al nivel de la "molestia" que fue generada sobre la antena (ejenplo: una fuerte lluvia ).
Una pregunta : ? acaso tiene disponible en las manos algun PLL (ejenplo MC145151 o MC145152) y algun preescaler (ejenplo MC12017 o algun otro) o acaso serias facil conpra algun deses bichos en lo comercio especializado local ??
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## smoke (Feb 22, 2017)

Hackmanice, parecería que tu transmisor funciona en clase B por el rendimiento que obtienes. Es la única válvula? porque si es un oscilador en esa potencia, nunca tendrá estabilidad. Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 24, 2017)

hackmanice dijo:


> Hola a todos , construí el circuito con la valvula 6146 , me entrega 25w con un voltaje de placa de 500v y una corriente de casi 100ma, mi pregunta si me pueden ayudar es: Como puedo estabilizar  la frecuencia dado que después de unos minutos cambia y toca volver a sintonizar?



Buenas, tu circuito está formado por un oscilador de potencia, al no tener ningún tipo de control (PLL, cristal, etc) es normal que derive en frecuencia y más con las temperaturas tan variables que pueden encontrarse en este circuito.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 24, 2017)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, tu circuito está formado por un oscilador de potencia, al no tener ningún tipo de control (PLL, cristal, etc) es normal que derive en frecuencia y más con las temperaturas tan variables que pueden encontrarse en este circuito.


En realidad todo puede "molestar" la estabilidad de frequenzia generada por ese oscilador de potenzia , ejenplo : Variaciones de tenperatura del TX , tensión de alimentación de Placa , de Filamento y reflejadas en la Antena (una fuerte lluvia tiene poder para eso ).
Es possible agregar un circuito PLL para trabar esa frequenzia ,pero aun no se como acoplar lo diodo Varicap al tanque oscilador sin freirlo     
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 24, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ,pero aun no se como acoplar lo diodo Varicap al tanque oscilador sin freirlo
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



 Quizas un tandem con un motor bifasico pueda hacer la tarea.  pero demasiado lio,a esta altura de la tecnica para sacar 30w,que se pueden obtener con un buen pll de los posteados en el foro y un mosfet como final.



Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 25, 2017)

Aun aguardo una respuesta de Don hackmanice si acaso el tiene algun PLL disponible en las manos , caso tenga y tanbien ganas en esperimentar algo puedo con mucho gusto fornir un diagrama esquemactico y dicas de como tentar trabar la frequenzia del oscilador de potenzia   
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 26, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> En realidad todo puede "molestar" la estabilidad de frequenzia generada por ese oscilador de potenzia , ejenplo : Variaciones de tenperatura del TX , tensión de alimentación de Placa , de Filamento y reflejadas en la Antena (una fuerte lluvia tiene poder para eso ).
> Es possible agregar un circuito PLL para trabar esa frequenzia ,pero aun no se como acoplar lo diodo Varicap al tanque oscilador sin freirlo
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Exacto, un transmisor de válvula aparte de manejar grandes tensiones también tiene temperaturas que varían mucho, yo llegué a armarlo y no tuve muchos problemas con la estabilidad, sobre todo, es importante realizar correctamente los choques, ya que deben de soportar la tensión e intensidad (en el +B de alimentación) y además, eliminar residuos de RF en esta, ya que en mis pruebas, obvie los choques y el circuito era super inestable jaja

Por cierto, Daniel ha comentado otra cosa muy interesante, variaciones de frecuencia por variaciones en la alimentación y en la impedancia de salida... lo que se llama "pushing" y "pulling". Os pongo un PDF donde se explica más detalladamente.


----------



## rubenchaco (Feb 26, 2017)

Hola a todos, creo que en el circuito hay muchos errores, es por eso que tienen problemas de estabilidad de frecuencia, el oscilador no puede ser a la vez transmisor, tiene que haber una etapa buffer separadora. El oscilador tiene que trabajar en baja frecuencia y de ahí multiplicar la misma, o con cristales de cuarzo en sobretono.  Les dejo un enlace, si bien es para otra frecuencia los conceptos son los mismos y los circuitos también con leves modificaciones. 
https://archive.org/stream/arrl-1981-radio-amateur-handbook#page/n216/mode/1up


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 27, 2017)

Hola caro Don rubenchaco , ese diseño es asi mismo , un oscilador de potenzia modulado en frequenzia por un diodo varicap.
No hay como sacar una buena estabilidad en frequenzia debido a estrema sinplicidad del circuito.
Creo que la idea inicial es un circuito sensillo que funcione mas o menos sin grans prestaciones nin proligidad y que sirva de aprendizagen y conocimento en circuitos de RF y transmissón inalanbrica (radio).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hackmanice (Mar 4, 2017)

Daniel gracias por la ayuda, tienes toda la razón con la parte de difícil colocación del varicap en la sección de HV, he optado por hacer pruebas con un pcf80 triodo pentodo , un tubo de muy baja potencia para utilizarlo como exitador de otras valvulas 




Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Aun aguardo una respuesta de Don hackmanice si acaso el tiene algun PLL disponible en las manos , caso tenga y tanbien ganas en esperimentar algo puedo con mucho gusto fornir un diagrama esquemactico y dicas de como tentar trabar la frequenzia del oscilador de potenzia
> !Saludos desde Brasil!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.





Daniel nueva mente gracias por la ayuda, que coincidencia estoy haciendo un oscilador hf con esto de la teoría de la estabilización basada en el documento que envías, hay una pagina muy interesante hanssummers.com/huffpuff.html hay muchos ejemplos de circuitos, en base a esto procederé al diseño de un circuito oscilador de baja potencia con un pcf80 que es una valvula triodo pentodo que creo que puede servir, estaré informando y enviando fotos del avance.



Andrxx dijo:


> Exacto, un transmisor de válvula aparte de manejar grandes tensiones también tiene temperaturas que varían mucho, yo llegué a armarlo y no tuve muchos problemas con la estabilidad, sobre todo, es importante realizar correctamente los choques, ya que deben de soportar la tensión e intensidad (en el +B de alimentación) y además, eliminar residuos de RF en esta, ya que en mis pruebas, obvie los choques y el circuito era super inestable jaja
> 
> Por cierto, Daniel ha comentado otra cosa muy interesante, variaciones de frecuencia por variaciones en la alimentación y en la impedancia de salida... lo que se llama "pushing" y "pulling". Os pongo un PDF donde se explica más detalladamente.



Muy buena ayuda aunque creo que no es problema de diseño si no de diferencia entre estos dos tipos de circuitos, encontré un circuito que utiliza un resonador cerámico también de tipo valvular aunque no hay información del valor del crystal, alquilen puede ayudarme a analizar este tipo de circuito parece que utiliza el concepto de multiplicador de frecuencia fundamental ya sitiado por el amigo rubenchaco.









rubenchaco dijo:


> Hola a todos, creo que en el circuito hay muchos errores, es por eso que tienen problemas de estabilidad de frecuencia, el oscilador no puede ser a la vez transmisor, tiene que haber una etapa buffer separadora. El oscilador tiene que trabajar en baja frecuencia y de ahí multiplicar la misma, o con cristales de cuarzo en sobretono.  Les dejo un enlace, si bien es para otra frecuencia los conceptos son los mismos y los circuitos también con leves modificaciones.
> https://archive.org/stream/arrl-1981-radio-amateur-handbook#page/n216/mode/1up


----------



## hackmanice (Mar 4, 2017)

Amigos algunas fotos de mi transmisor valvular, tubo 6146b


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 4, 2017)

hackmanice dijo:


> Amigos algunas fotos de mi transmisor valvular, tubo 6146b
> 
> http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/lpardo74/20170304_093708_zpsunshjkzh.jpg
> 
> http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/lpardo74/20170304_093653_zpsirygwgsz.jpg



Bueno , aun no me respondiste si acaso tiene algun CI PLL disponible en las manos o en alguna tienda especializada en electronicos cerca de ustedes , caso SI , jo puedo subir un circuito para ustedes  testear .
La idea es trabar la frequenzia dese oscilador de potenzia    
No me gusta ese hilo de conección de grilla (hilo color blanco conectado a un rojo), ese es demasiadamente largo y eso crea una inductancia indesejable , asi una dica que dejo aca es poner la bobina paralela a la valvula de modo enchicar bien (maximo possible) ese hilo.
Otra dica que dejo aca es enpleyar un hilo bein grueso (10AWG) para armar la bobina osciladora , eso aumenta lo factor de merito "Q" desa bobina  , mejorando la estabilidad tanto electrica  como mecanica .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hackmanice (Mar 5, 2017)

Gracias por sus comentarios Daniel, el cable que vez es de placa al circuito tanque,es voltaje de alta tensión no rf,  tengo muchos pll , lm7001, mc145151,mc145152, mc145156, mc145158, mc145146, pero como se ha comentado la variación de frecuencia no es posible por la disposición del varicap en la zona de alto voltaje, se quema.

Algunos pll que tengo para circuitos











Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , aun no me respondiste si acaso tiene algun CI PLL disponible en las manos o en alguna tienda especializada en electronicos cerca de ustedes , caso SI , jo puedo subir un circuito para ustedes  testear .
> La idea es trabar la frequenzia dese oscilador de potenzia
> No me gusta ese hilo de conección de grilla (hilo color blanco conectado a un rojo), ese es demasiadamente largo y eso crea una inductancia indesejable , asi una dica que dejo aca es poner la bobina paralela a la valvula de modo enchicar bien (maximo possible) ese hilo.
> Otra dica que dejo aca es enpleyar un hilo bein grueso (10AWG) para armar la bobina osciladora , eso aumenta lo factor de merito "Q" desa bobina  , mejorando la estabilidad tanto electrica  como mecanica .
> ...


----------



## mcrven (Mar 5, 2017)

tecnicdeso dijo:


> He encontrado este sencillo diagrama de un simple transmisor con una válvula EL34.



Vaya, vaya... tecnideso, saludos hombre, tanto tiempo sin verlo por el foro.

Espero te animes con este proyecto y te de buenos resultados.

Saludos desde Caracas...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2017)

hackmanice dijo:


> Gracias por sus comentarios Daniel, el cable que vez es de placa al circuito tanque,es voltaje de alta tensión no rf,  tengo muchos pll , lm7001, mc145151,mc145152, mc145156, mc145158, mc145146, pero como se ha comentado la variación de frecuencia no es posible por la disposición del varicap en la zona de alto voltaje, se quema.
> 
> Algunos pll que tengo para circuitos
> 
> http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/lpardo74/20170305_074641_zpstf2adgo8.jpg


Muy bien, cuanto a PLLs estas muy tranquilo o mejor decindo  "bienservido" , ? y cuanto a preescales para VHF (dibisores de RF) , cuais tienes disponibles en las manos ? , te pregunto eso para puder diseñar correctamente un circuito que te sirve .
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

